# any linux users here?



## blu

I have used linux for years now, I have switched between gentoo, slackware, and debian. Have done a bit of kernel programming and years of userland programming.


----------



## KittenKoder

There are quite a few of us. 

I am a Java coder and I use Ubuntu, which I believe is the best of the distros. Others will disagree with that, but they won't get uppity like the few hardcore Windoze fanboys on here. Though lately I have gotten into Blender ... tried it in Windoze and it ran like crap, switched to Linux and it's awesome.


----------



## KittenKoder

PS: Welcome to USMB.


----------



## blu

KittenKoder said:


> PS: Welcome to USMB.



thanks 

I have installed ubuntu on machines before as well mostly because it 'just works' and the install time is so quick. I also run it in vmware (where I change hardware configs alot) and it picks up the changes without any issues.


----------



## Shogun

Pre-Order Windows 7 | Windows 7 News


----------



## xsited1

blu said:


> any linux users here?



Ubuntu.  I'm going to date myself, but I have been using Unix since 1980.


----------



## blu

Shogun said:


> Pre-Order Windows 7 | Windows 7 News



windows 7 is actually pretty nice... have the 64bit version my gaming desktop


----------



## blu

xsited1 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> any linux users here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubuntu.  I'm going to date myself, but I have been using Unix since 1980.
Click to expand...


That is pretty awesome... Do you program or have you always stuck to sysadmin?


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I am using Linux Mint.  I think it is just a little better than Ubuntu.


----------



## Ringel05

blu said:


> I have used linux for years now, I have switched between gentoo, slackware, and debian. Have done a bit of kernel programming and years of userland programming.



I'm an old point and click windows user.  Wishta was the kicker for me, Not including my wife's wishta machine I have two laptops, one with XP and one with Ubuntu and two desk tops, one Ubuntu and the other is dual boot XP/Ubuntu which I use the Ubuntu much more often now.  Once I'm comfortable with Ubuntu/Linux I move all my units over to Ubuntu.  I'll Probably load Mint 7 on one just to try it out.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ringel05 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have used linux for years now, I have switched between gentoo, slackware, and debian. Have done a bit of kernel programming and years of userland programming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an old point and click windows user.  Wishta was the kicker for me, Not including my wife's wishta machine I have two laptops, one with XP and one with Ubuntu and two desk tops, one Ubuntu and the other is dual boot XP/Ubuntu which I use the Ubuntu much more often now.  Once I'm comfortable with Ubuntu/Linux I move all my units over to Ubuntu.  I'll Probably load Mint 7 on one just to try it out.
Click to expand...


That's the primary reason for the resistance from many users, but once they realize you can make the switch gradually they wind up learning a lot more about computers than they thought possible. Hopefully there will be more computer savvy users like you instead of simple point and clickers.


----------



## Diuretic

blu said:


> I have used linux for years now, I have switched between gentoo, slackware, and debian. Have done a bit of kernel programming and years of userland programming.



I was rejected by Gentoo as being not smart enough to use it 
Slackware I couldn't get a handle on.
Debian is great.  I like Fedora but haven't used it since about 6, I did try 10 (I know 11 is out) but had problems with sound.

Now I'm using Ubuntu (Studio) Jaunty.  Just waiting for Karmic to be ready.


----------



## xsited1

blu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> any linux users here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubuntu.  I'm going to date myself, but I have been using Unix since 1980.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is pretty awesome... Do you program or have you always stuck to sysadmin?
Click to expand...


Sysadmin is just not me.  I always wrote programs in College, mainly to help me solve physics problems.  That helped me get a job in the physics department.  I started with Fortran (of course) and now prefer C#.  I like it better than C++ and Java.


----------



## Shogun

Microsoft remains third most valuable brand, Apple in top 20

Microsoft remains third most valuable brand, Apple in top 20 - Ars Technica


----------



## Ringel05

KittenKoder said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have used linux for years now, I have switched between gentoo, slackware, and debian. Have done a bit of kernel programming and years of userland programming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an old point and click windows user.  Wishta was the kicker for me, Not including my wife's wishta machine I have two laptops, one with XP and one with Ubuntu and two desk tops, one Ubuntu and the other is dual boot XP/Ubuntu which I use the Ubuntu much more often now.  Once I'm comfortable with Ubuntu/Linux I move all my units over to Ubuntu.  I'll Probably load Mint 7 on one just to try it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the primary reason for the resistance from many users, but once they realize you can make the switch gradually they wind up learning a lot more about computers than they thought possible. Hopefully there will be more computer savvy users like you instead of simple point and clickers.
Click to expand...


That's the biggest challenge, most people don't like change and don't want to learn or don't know there are alternatives, they're happy being point and clickers.  They have been raised on Mic and Mac don't really understand the simplicity and overall higher security of the Linux systems.  Besides, I know IT security people who were trained by Microsoft instructors and their take is "never use open source, it's dangerous", that is what they tell everyone.  When Ubuntu or any Linux based OS becomes as or more user friendly than Windows that is when a larger share of the user base will switch.  In the mean time all we can do is advertise word of mouth, mainly to the younger crowd, but to be honest unless Microsoft pulls another Vista bomb I don't see that happening in the near future.  Probably the fastest way is getting corporations on board by switching their servers to Linux/Ubuntu/Mint/etc. and configuring all work stations in essence forcing their employees to use the OS (after training of course).  That will have to wait till the economy improves (for obvious reasons), while saving money in the long run there would be an initial outlay for down time, training, etc.
To truly get the word out some main stream advertising must be done.  I bet if Ubuntu or anyone for that matter put together an advertising fund paid into by donations from individual and corporate users there could be a short term media blitz to get the word out to average people, many who may not like Windows, can't afford a Mac, and have no idea there are alternatives out there.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Microsoft remains third most valuable brand, Apple in top 20
> 
> Microsoft remains third most valuable brand, Apple in top 20 - Ars Technica



No, PC's are the ones being purchased, Microsucks is just pre installed.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft remains third most valuable brand, Apple in top 20
> 
> Microsoft remains third most valuable brand, Apple in top 20 - Ars Technica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, PC's are the ones being purchased, Microsucks is just pre installed.
Click to expand...


facts are facts.  Take my bet.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft remains third most valuable brand, Apple in top 20
> 
> Microsoft remains third most valuable brand, Apple in top 20 - Ars Technica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, PC's are the ones being purchased, Microsucks is just pre installed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> facts are facts.  Take my bet.
Click to expand...


The "facts" you have only show what they are sold with, and anyone with half a brain buys a computer based on the hard ware not the software, then they get home and install what they want instead of the pre-installed crap. There is no bet, for all we know the entire tech industry could tank tomorrow. Stocks are not a measure of what people use, especially considering no one makes a profit on Linux. Shogun, here's a clue, learn about computers before you spout of trash.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft remains third most valuable brand, Apple in top 20
> 
> Microsoft remains third most valuable brand, Apple in top 20 - Ars Technica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, PC's are the ones being purchased, Microsucks is just pre installed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> facts are facts.  Take my bet.
Click to expand...


Microsoft is just a marketing company that buys technology then resells us mediocrity. Be happy about that if you want to. The rest of us will just shake our heads and smirk at you


----------



## Shogun

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, PC's are the ones being purchased, Microsucks is just pre installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> facts are facts.  Take my bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Microsoft is just a marketing company that buys technology then resells us mediocrity. Be happy about that if you want to. The rest of us will just shake our heads and smirk at you
Click to expand...


you can smirk all you want from the lonely corner of your dusty closet, dude.  The rest of us will be using MS products while you continue to trade your self esteem for self righteousness.

Perhaps you will have the balls to take my bet....  doubt it... but hey..


----------



## Tech_Esq

I currently have Ubuntu on my desktop, a laptop and dual boot with Ubuntu primary on another laptop. 

I do have one issue, maybe KK can help me through. I bought a Verizon wireless USB760 for wwan. It works fine with the Verizon VZAccess Manager in Windows, but for some reason Verizon didn't make one for Linux. Wine doesn't seem to be able to run it. I've some Ubuntu community threads, but mine seems to be a special case. Any thoughts?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, PC's are the ones being purchased, Microsucks is just pre installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> facts are facts.  Take my bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "facts" you have only show what they are sold with, and anyone with half a brain buys a computer based on the hard ware not the software, then they get home and install what they want instead of the pre-installed crap. There is no bet, for all we know the entire tech industry could tank tomorrow. Stocks are not a measure of what people use, especially considering no one makes a profit on Linux. Shogun, here's a clue, learn about computers before you spout of trash.
Click to expand...


No, there is a bet: I bet you that neither ubuntu nor any apple os achieves a 2% market share.  Your wishful thinking doesn't reflect facts.  This isn't about stocks.  THIS is about whose product does the most for more people; the concrete will of consumers responding to a superior product.


If you are so goddamn sure then take my bet.  I bet you wont.  By all means, cry about one of us not knowing about computers while you keep waffling and avoiding to put your user account where your ignorance is.


----------



## KittenKoder

Tech_Esq said:


> I currently have Ubuntu on my desktop, a laptop and dual boot with Ubuntu primary on another laptop.
> 
> I do have one issue, maybe KK can help me through. I bought a Verizon wireless USB760 for wwan. It works fine with the Verizon VZAccess Manager in Windows, but for some reason Verizon didn't make one for Linux. Wine doesn't seem to be able to run it. I've some Ubuntu community threads, but mine seems to be a special case. Any thoughts?



There should be a standard driver in Ubuntu for it, since the protocols would be the same as any others, but messing with the internet connection manually can be a pain. Let me see if I can find anything on my channels really quick then I'll get back to you on that. The USB may be why your system isn't automatically recognizing it on it's own.


----------



## Shogun

Tech_Esq said:


> I currently have Ubuntu on my desktop, a laptop and dual boot with Ubuntu primary on another laptop.
> 
> I do have one issue, maybe KK can help me through. I bought a Verizon wireless USB760 for wwan. *It works fine with the Verizon VZAccess Manager in Windows, but for some reason Verizon didn't make one for Linux*. Wine doesn't seem to be able to run it. I've some Ubuntu community threads, but mine seems to be a special case. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tech_Esq

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> facts are facts.  Take my bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft is just a marketing company that buys technology then resells us mediocrity. Be happy about that if you want to. The rest of us will just shake our heads and smirk at you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can smirk all you want from the lonely corner of your dusty closet, dude.  The rest of us will be using MS products while you continue to trade your self esteem for self righteousness.
> 
> Perhaps you will have the balls to take my bet....  doubt it... but hey..
Click to expand...


Keep paying licensing fees..... 

I use M$ when I need it, which isn't much or often. And would be even less if Verizon wasn't being pig headed. Corner of a dusty closet????? Try middle of a vibrant and growing community. M$ is yesterday. Don't look now but you're choking on the dust cloud of millions going a different direction.

I didn't see a bet proposal.


----------



## Shogun

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft is just a marketing company that buys technology then resells us mediocrity. Be happy about that if you want to. The rest of us will just shake our heads and smirk at you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can smirk all you want from the lonely corner of your dusty closet, dude.  The rest of us will be using MS products while you continue to trade your self esteem for self righteousness.
> 
> Perhaps you will have the balls to take my bet....  doubt it... but hey..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep paying licensing fees.....
> 
> I use M$ when I need it, which isn't much or often. And would be even less if Verizon wasn't being pig headed. Corner of a dusty closet????? Try middle of a vibrant and growing community. M$ is yesterday. Don't look now but you're choking on the dust cloud of millions going a different direction.
> 
> I didn't see a bet proposal.
Click to expand...


I will.  And, meanwhile, I won't ever have to scramble around begging people on forums for drivers which Verizon chose not to make.





vibrant less than 1% GROWING COMMUNTIY, eh?  Sure... SUUUUUUURE.  


Take my bet then, dude.   In 6 months we both know that your "growing community" won't even achieve a 2% market share.  But, i'll offer you the same chance to waffle that I offer Koder.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have Ubuntu on my desktop, a laptop and dual boot with Ubuntu primary on another laptop.
> 
> I do have one issue, maybe KK can help me through. I bought a Verizon wireless USB760 for wwan. *It works fine with the Verizon VZAccess Manager in Windows, but for some reason Verizon didn't make one for Linux*. Wine doesn't seem to be able to run it. I've some Ubuntu community threads, but mine seems to be a special case. Any thoughts?
Click to expand...


Been living with this for over a decade. While M$ is standing still or losing ground on these issues, Linux has been gaining in leaps and bounds in support. Verizon just seems to be a hold out. They are much fewer now than they used to be.

At least my Ubuntu always knows I have a touchpad and always knows I have a network, unlike the "competing" M$ product. Add-on functionality is one thing, but basic functionality is another.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can smirk all you want from the lonely corner of your dusty closet, dude.  The rest of us will be using MS products while you continue to trade your self esteem for self righteousness.
> 
> Perhaps you will have the balls to take my bet....  doubt it... but hey..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep paying licensing fees.....
> 
> I use M$ when I need it, which isn't much or often. And would be even less if Verizon wasn't being pig headed. Corner of a dusty closet????? Try middle of a vibrant and growing community. M$ is yesterday. Don't look now but you're choking on the dust cloud of millions going a different direction.
> 
> I didn't see a bet proposal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will.  And, meanwhile, I won't ever have to scramble around begging people on forums for drivers which Verizon chose not to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vibrant less than 1% GROWING COMMUNTIY, eh?  Sure... SUUUUUUURE.
> 
> 
> Take my bet then, dude.   In 6 months we both know that your "growing community" won't even achieve a 2% market share.  But, i'll offer you the same chance to waffle that I offer Koder.
Click to expand...


You're right. You never will have to scramble. You'll go to the cathedral of the Microsoft begging for your patch or your driver or a fix to your BSOD and they will give it to you or not. If not, then you get to just suffer with your broken app or OS until they decide to fix it (or maybe they won't). I'm getting that pearls before swine feeling......I think I'll stop.

You're M$ "person" never mind. I know when I'm beaten. You're in love with mediocrity. I get it.


----------



## Shogun

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have Ubuntu on my desktop, a laptop and dual boot with Ubuntu primary on another laptop.
> 
> I do have one issue, maybe KK can help me through. I bought a Verizon wireless USB760 for wwan. *It works fine with the Verizon VZAccess Manager in Windows, but for some reason Verizon didn't make one for Linux*. Wine doesn't seem to be able to run it. I've some Ubuntu community threads, but mine seems to be a special case. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been living with this for over a decade. While M$ is standing still or losing ground on these issues, Linux has been gaining in leaps and bounds in support. Verizon just seems to be a hold out. They are much fewer now than they used to be.
> 
> At least my Ubuntu always knows I have a touchpad and always knows I have a network, unlike the "competing" M$ product. Add-on functionality is one thing, but basic functionality is another.
Click to expand...




LOSING GROUND!

Then take my bet, stud.  If the operating system which doesn't require you to beg for drivers on forums is "losing ground" then surely, SURELY you have the balls to bet ubuntu will achieve a 2% market share in 6 months.  SURELY.

I mean, only a pussy would throw down the gauntlet like that and then balk at taking my bet.  Say, you are not a giant pussy, are you?

hey, MS can't make a contingency every time some idiot linux fanboi looks for a reason to shit on their os.  You see, making sure you have compatible drivers works for them a lot more than substituting your technical failures with cult garb does.


----------



## KittenKoder

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have Ubuntu on my desktop, a laptop and dual boot with Ubuntu primary on another laptop.
> 
> I do have one issue, maybe KK can help me through. I bought a Verizon wireless USB760 for wwan. *It works fine with the Verizon VZAccess Manager in Windows, but for some reason Verizon didn't make one for Linux*. Wine doesn't seem to be able to run it. I've some Ubuntu community threads, but mine seems to be a special case. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been living with this for over a decade. While M$ is standing still or losing ground on these issues, Linux has been gaining in leaps and bounds in support. Verizon just seems to be a hold out. They are much fewer now than they used to be.
> 
> At least my Ubuntu always knows I have a touchpad and always knows I have a network, unlike the "competing" M$ product. Add-on functionality is one thing, but basic functionality is another.
Click to expand...


Here's all the info you will need on it, Sprint has released the 760 documentation: Sprint Software Downloads - Mobile Broadband Cards - Ovation U760 by Novatel Wireless

You'll need to enable scripts on nextel.com I think. The drivers were released and they should work on your system, if they are not configuring automatically it may be a simple detection error. Use the Novatel U760 information, they are the same hardware just different companies.  Hope that helps, if not go ahead and PM me and we'll see if we can't get it working for you.


----------



## Shogun

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep paying licensing fees.....
> 
> I use M$ when I need it, which isn't much or often. And would be even less if Verizon wasn't being pig headed. Corner of a dusty closet????? Try middle of a vibrant and growing community. M$ is yesterday. Don't look now but you're choking on the dust cloud of millions going a different direction.
> 
> I didn't see a bet proposal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will.  And, meanwhile, I won't ever have to scramble around begging people on forums for drivers which Verizon chose not to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vibrant less than 1% GROWING COMMUNTIY, eh?  Sure... SUUUUUUURE.
> 
> 
> Take my bet then, dude.   In 6 months we both know that your "growing community" won't even achieve a 2% market share.  But, i'll offer you the same chance to waffle that I offer Koder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. You never will have to scramble. You'll go to the cathedral of the Microsoft begging for your patch or your driver or a fix to your BSOD and they will give it to you or not. If not, then you get to just suffer with your broken app or OS until they decide to fix it (or maybe they won't). I'm getting that pearls before swine feeling......I think I'll stop.
> 
> You're M$ "person" never mind. I know when I'm beaten. You're in love with mediocrity. I get it.
Click to expand...


This is what COMPATIBILITY looks like, buddy.  deal with it.



Indeed, 97% of the market can't be wrong.  We don't have broken os's.  thats just a stupid thing to say.  

come on, puss... TAKE MY BET.  DONT CRY FROM THE CORNER AND FLING POO.  It's ok, lil guy.. in 6 months, WHEN UBUNTU IS STILL A FUCKING MARKET PUNCHLINE, you'll still be able to get drivers from MS.


----------



## Tech_Esq

KittenKoder said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have Ubuntu on my desktop, a laptop and dual boot with Ubuntu primary on another laptop.
> 
> I do have one issue, maybe KK can help me through. I bought a Verizon wireless USB760 for wwan. It works fine with the Verizon VZAccess Manager in Windows, but for some reason Verizon didn't make one for Linux. Wine doesn't seem to be able to run it. I've some Ubuntu community threads, but mine seems to be a special case. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a standard driver in Ubuntu for it, since the protocols would be the same as any others, but messing with the internet connection manually can be a pain. Let me see if I can find anything on my channels really quick then I'll get back to you on that. The USB may be why your system isn't automatically recognizing it on it's own.
Click to expand...


It's a multifunction device. It recognizes the USB storage part of it, but Network Manager doesn't recognize the modem part of it. I've tested it enough to find out that I can manually dial out and get connected. So, it's really the interface with Network Manager that needs some assistance. I've tried manually inputting the info in the Wireless BB section but Network Manager doesn't show up as an option to connect.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Shogun




----------



## Tech_Esq

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will.  And, meanwhile, I won't ever have to scramble around begging people on forums for drivers which Verizon chose not to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vibrant less than 1% GROWING COMMUNTIY, eh?  Sure... SUUUUUUURE.
> 
> 
> Take my bet then, dude.   In 6 months we both know that your "growing community" won't even achieve a 2% market share.  But, i'll offer you the same chance to waffle that I offer Koder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. You never will have to scramble. You'll go to the cathedral of the Microsoft begging for your patch or your driver or a fix to your BSOD and they will give it to you or not. If not, then you get to just suffer with your broken app or OS until they decide to fix it (or maybe they won't). I'm getting that pearls before swine feeling......I think I'll stop.
> 
> You're M$ "person" never mind. I know when I'm beaten. You're in love with mediocrity. I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what COMPATIBILITY looks like, buddy.  deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 97% of the market can't be wrong.  We don't have broken os's.  thats just a stupid thing to say.
> 
> come on, puss... TAKE MY BET.  DONT CRY FROM THE CORNER AND FLING POO.  It's ok, lil guy.. in 6 months, WHEN UBUNTU IS STILL A FUCKING MARKET PUNCHLINE, you'll still be able to get drivers from MS.
Click to expand...


Then why isn't a Dell Latitude touchpad compatible with M$? Why isn't my network adapter compatible with M$. Actually, sometimes it is and sometimes it isn't. It's like spinning a roulette wheel. I don't need my OS to be a guessing game.

So, yes I'm have a problem getting this ONE ancillary device to work. But here's what I know about Linux, once it works, it will work forever, without exception. You can't say that without lying.

I'm neither interested in M$ market share or the market share of any other OS. You shouldn't be confused by the ability of Microsoft to sell Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt and think that equals a good product. I've watched M$ beat out companies with FAR FAR superior products just on marketing BS. The problem is they can never beat Linux, because there is no one to beat, no company to crush nobody they can buy. They can buy into it, but they can't make it stop. It's their worst fucking nightmare. Go ask Steve Ballmer what keeps him up at night. There's only one thing.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will.  And, meanwhile, I won't ever have to scramble around begging people on forums for drivers which Verizon chose not to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vibrant less than 1% GROWING COMMUNTIY, eh?  Sure... SUUUUUUURE.
> 
> 
> Take my bet then, dude.   In 6 months we both know that your "growing community" won't even achieve a 2% market share.  But, i'll offer you the same chance to waffle that I offer Koder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. You never will have to scramble. You'll go to the cathedral of the Microsoft begging for your patch or your driver or a fix to your BSOD and they will give it to you or not. If not, then you get to just suffer with your broken app or OS until they decide to fix it (or maybe they won't). I'm getting that pearls before swine feeling......I think I'll stop.
> 
> You're M$ "person" never mind. I know when I'm beaten. You're in love with mediocrity. I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what COMPATIBILITY looks like, buddy.  deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 97% of the market can't be wrong.  We don't have broken os's.  thats just a stupid thing to say.
> 
> come on, puss... TAKE MY BET.  DONT CRY FROM THE CORNER AND FLING POO.  It's ok, lil guy.. in 6 months, WHEN UBUNTU IS STILL A FUCKING MARKET PUNCHLINE, you'll still be able to get drivers from MS.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you don't remember the great MS crash for XP ... 

Linux is compatible with almost everything now, even more than Windoze is by far. Even Apple hardware works better on Linux than Windoze ... like those new phones, iPods, etc..


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will.  And, meanwhile, I won't ever have to scramble around begging people on forums for drivers which Verizon chose not to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vibrant less than 1% GROWING COMMUNTIY, eh?  Sure... SUUUUUUURE.
> 
> 
> Take my bet then, dude.   In 6 months we both know that your "growing community" won't even achieve a 2% market share.  But, i'll offer you the same chance to waffle that I offer Koder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. You never will have to scramble. You'll go to the cathedral of the Microsoft begging for your patch or your driver or a fix to your BSOD and they will give it to you or not. If not, then you get to just suffer with your broken app or OS until they decide to fix it (or maybe they won't). I'm getting that pearls before swine feeling......I think I'll stop.
> 
> You're M$ "person" never mind. I know when I'm beaten. You're in love with mediocrity. I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what COMPATIBILITY looks like, buddy.  deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 97% of the market can't be wrong.  We don't have broken os's.  thats just a stupid thing to say.
> 
> come on, puss... TAKE MY BET.  DONT CRY FROM THE CORNER AND FLING POO.  It's ok, lil guy.. in 6 months, WHEN UBUNTU IS STILL A FUCKING MARKET PUNCHLINE, you'll still be able to get drivers from MS.
Click to expand...


Are you a "Micro hack"?  It wouldn't surprise considering your dismissive and derogatory attacks.


----------



## KittenKoder

Tech_Esq said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have Ubuntu on my desktop, a laptop and dual boot with Ubuntu primary on another laptop.
> 
> I do have one issue, maybe KK can help me through. I bought a Verizon wireless USB760 for wwan. It works fine with the Verizon VZAccess Manager in Windows, but for some reason Verizon didn't make one for Linux. Wine doesn't seem to be able to run it. I've some Ubuntu community threads, but mine seems to be a special case. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a standard driver in Ubuntu for it, since the protocols would be the same as any others, but messing with the internet connection manually can be a pain. Let me see if I can find anything on my channels really quick then I'll get back to you on that. The USB may be why your system isn't automatically recognizing it on it's own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a multifunction device. It recognizes the USB storage part of it, but Network Manager doesn't recognize the modem part of it. I've tested it enough to find out that I can manually dial out and get connected. So, it's really the interface with Network Manager that needs some assistance. I've tried manually inputting the info in the Wireless BB section but Network Manager doesn't show up as an option to connect.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
Click to expand...


Aah. Verizon is still under a MS contract, so they can't release the drivers to Open Source themselves yet, but Sprint is no longer under such a contract and has done that. Do you have a way to upgrade to 9.10? If so that fixes the problem automatically now. If the system upgrade isn't shown at the top of your update manager then go into System>Administration>Software Sources, the Updates tab, at the bottom make sure it says "Normal releases" ... once you close that your manager should show the whole system upgrade, if you have 8.04 you will need to go to 8.10 first, then 9.10 should show up.


----------



## Shogun

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. You never will have to scramble. You'll go to the cathedral of the Microsoft begging for your patch or your driver or a fix to your BSOD and they will give it to you or not. If not, then you get to just suffer with your broken app or OS until they decide to fix it (or maybe they won't). I'm getting that pearls before swine feeling......I think I'll stop.
> 
> You're M$ "person" never mind. I know when I'm beaten. You're in love with mediocrity. I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what COMPATIBILITY looks like, buddy.  deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 97% of the market can't be wrong.  We don't have broken os's.  thats just a stupid thing to say.
> 
> come on, puss... TAKE MY BET.  DONT CRY FROM THE CORNER AND FLING POO.  It's ok, lil guy.. in 6 months, WHEN UBUNTU IS STILL A FUCKING MARKET PUNCHLINE, you'll still be able to get drivers from MS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why isn't a Dell Latitude touchpad compatible with M$? Why isn't my network adapter compatible with M$. Actually, sometimes it is and sometimes it isn't. It's like spinning a roulette wheel. I don't need my OS to be a guessing game.
> 
> So, yes I'm have a problem getting this ONE ancillary device to work. But here's what I know about Linux, once it works, it will work forever, without exception. You can't say that without lying.
> 
> I'm neither interested in M$ market share or the market share of any other OS. You shouldn't be confused by the ability of Microsoft to sell Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt and think that equals a good product. I've watched M$ beat out companies with FAR FAR superior products just on marketing BS. The problem is they can never beat Linux, because there is no one to beat, no company to crush nobody they can buy. They can buy into it, but they can't make it stop. It's their worst fucking nightmare. Go ask Steve Ballmer what keeps him up at night. There's only one thing.
Click to expand...


97% of the market isn't a lie.  Neither is, apparently, your frustration with finding drivers to use with linux.  TOUGH LUCK!




yea, it sure is FEAR that makes users enjoy compatibility!  



6  months, dude..   don't be a pussy.  come on.  take my bet!  I bet you wont!


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. You never will have to scramble. You'll go to the cathedral of the Microsoft begging for your patch or your driver or a fix to your BSOD and they will give it to you or not. If not, then you get to just suffer with your broken app or OS until they decide to fix it (or maybe they won't). I'm getting that pearls before swine feeling......I think I'll stop.
> 
> You're M$ "person" never mind. I know when I'm beaten. You're in love with mediocrity. I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what COMPATIBILITY looks like, buddy.  deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 97% of the market can't be wrong.  We don't have broken os's.  thats just a stupid thing to say.
> 
> come on, puss... TAKE MY BET.  DONT CRY FROM THE CORNER AND FLING POO.  It's ok, lil guy.. in 6 months, WHEN UBUNTU IS STILL A FUCKING MARKET PUNCHLINE, you'll still be able to get drivers from MS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you don't remember the great MS crash for XP ...
> 
> Linux is compatible with almost everything now, even more than Windoze is by far. Even Apple hardware works better on Linux than Windoze ... like those new phones, iPods, etc..
Click to expand...




yea, I'd champion a company that rakes in most of their income from CELL PHONES too!




but, it's fucking hilarious to see you claim ubuntu has more compatibility than MS in a thread where you find yourself having to go dig up a driver for a linux user.


----------



## Ringel05

Tech_Esq said:


> I currently have Ubuntu on my desktop, a laptop and dual boot with Ubuntu primary on another laptop.
> 
> I do have one issue, maybe KK can help me through. I bought a Verizon wireless USB760 for wwan. It works fine with the Verizon VZAccess Manager in Windows, but for some reason Verizon didn't make one for Linux. Wine doesn't seem to be able to run it. I've some Ubuntu community threads, but mine seems to be a special case. Any thoughts?



Went with Verizon a little while back but at the time I was running XP.  Loaded the latest Ubuntu and no problems, sorry I can't help.
On a side note Verizon screwed me, promised me $99/month (phone/tV/internet) for one year but it was over the phone and I did not get a contract stating that.  I'm currently paying $150 for all three and I will be switching back to Comcast.  Verizon has permanently lost a customer.


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. You never will have to scramble. You'll go to the cathedral of the Microsoft begging for your patch or your driver or a fix to your BSOD and they will give it to you or not. If not, then you get to just suffer with your broken app or OS until they decide to fix it (or maybe they won't). I'm getting that pearls before swine feeling......I think I'll stop.
> 
> You're M$ "person" never mind. I know when I'm beaten. You're in love with mediocrity. I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what COMPATIBILITY looks like, buddy.  deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 97% of the market can't be wrong.  We don't have broken os's.  thats just a stupid thing to say.
> 
> come on, puss... TAKE MY BET.  DONT CRY FROM THE CORNER AND FLING POO.  It's ok, lil guy.. in 6 months, WHEN UBUNTU IS STILL A FUCKING MARKET PUNCHLINE, you'll still be able to get drivers from MS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a "Micro hack"?  It wouldn't surprise considering your dismissive and derogatory attacks.
Click to expand...


poor guy.  go cry on Justin Long's shoulder.  You people will still be doomsaying the downfall of MS in 6 months while your own OS will still be a laughable 1% (if that).


you people crack me up.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a standard driver in Ubuntu for it, since the protocols would be the same as any others, but messing with the internet connection manually can be a pain. Let me see if I can find anything on my channels really quick then I'll get back to you on that. The USB may be why your system isn't automatically recognizing it on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a multifunction device. It recognizes the USB storage part of it, but Network Manager doesn't recognize the modem part of it. I've tested it enough to find out that I can manually dial out and get connected. So, it's really the interface with Network Manager that needs some assistance. I've tried manually inputting the info in the Wireless BB section but Network Manager doesn't show up as an option to connect.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aah. Verizon is still under a MS contract, so they can't release the drivers to Open Source themselves yet, but Sprint is no longer under such a contract and has done that. Do you have a way to upgrade to 9.10? If so that fixes the problem automatically now. If the system upgrade isn't shown at the top of your update manager then go into System>Administration>Software Sources, the Updates tab, at the bottom make sure it says "Normal releases" ... once you close that your manager should show the whole system upgrade, if you have 8.04 you will need to go to 8.10 first, then 9.10 should show up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tech_Esq

KittenKoder said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a standard driver in Ubuntu for it, since the protocols would be the same as any others, but messing with the internet connection manually can be a pain. Let me see if I can find anything on my channels really quick then I'll get back to you on that. The USB may be why your system isn't automatically recognizing it on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a multifunction device. It recognizes the USB storage part of it, but Network Manager doesn't recognize the modem part of it. I've tested it enough to find out that I can manually dial out and get connected. So, it's really the interface with Network Manager that needs some assistance. I've tried manually inputting the info in the Wireless BB section but Network Manager doesn't show up as an option to connect.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aah. Verizon is still under a MS contract, so they can't release the drivers to Open Source themselves yet, but Sprint is no longer under such a contract and has done that. Do you have a way to upgrade to 9.10? If so that fixes the problem automatically now. If the system upgrade isn't shown at the top of your update manager then go into System>Administration>Software Sources, the Updates tab, at the bottom make sure it says "Normal releases" ... once you close that your manager should show the whole system upgrade, if you have 8.04 you will need to go to 8.10 first, then 9.10 should show up.
Click to expand...


Cool, thanks. So, I just need to go from Jaunty to Karmic. Let me try it......brb.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what COMPATIBILITY looks like, buddy.  deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, 97% of the market can't be wrong.  We don't have broken os's.  thats just a stupid thing to say.
> 
> come on, puss... TAKE MY BET.  DONT CRY FROM THE CORNER AND FLING POO.  It's ok, lil guy.. in 6 months, WHEN UBUNTU IS STILL A FUCKING MARKET PUNCHLINE, you'll still be able to get drivers from MS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why isn't a Dell Latitude touchpad compatible with M$? Why isn't my network adapter compatible with M$. Actually, sometimes it is and sometimes it isn't. It's like spinning a roulette wheel. I don't need my OS to be a guessing game.
> 
> So, yes I'm have a problem getting this ONE ancillary device to work. But here's what I know about Linux, once it works, it will work forever, without exception. You can't say that without lying.
> 
> I'm neither interested in M$ market share or the market share of any other OS. You shouldn't be confused by the ability of Microsoft to sell Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt and think that equals a good product. I've watched M$ beat out companies with FAR FAR superior products just on marketing BS. The problem is they can never beat Linux, because there is no one to beat, no company to crush nobody they can buy. They can buy into it, but they can't make it stop. It's their worst fucking nightmare. Go ask Steve Ballmer what keeps him up at night. There's only one thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 97% of the market isn't a lie.  Neither is, apparently, your frustration with finding drivers to use with linux.  TOUGH LUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, it sure is FEAR that makes users enjoy compatibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 6  months, dude..   don't be a pussy.  come on.  take my bet!  I bet you wont!
Click to expand...


Each of your posts here betrays how much of an idiot one can be when it comes to computers. Again, the "facts" you present are only the systems with preinstalled MS crap, which the businesses are paid to preinstall by MS itself in hopes that people won't be brave enough to install Linux in place, it does not show how many people are taking the PC's home and installing Ubuntu or some other Linux (or even Unix or on the rare occasion MacOS) in place of Windoze. The fact that you fail to see, or even acknowledge this, betrays your blindness and lack of research. Thanks for playing Microbutt boy, but you fail. Even on here there are about as many Linux users as any other OS.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Ringel05 said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have Ubuntu on my desktop, a laptop and dual boot with Ubuntu primary on another laptop.
> 
> I do have one issue, maybe KK can help me through. I bought a Verizon wireless USB760 for wwan. It works fine with the Verizon VZAccess Manager in Windows, but for some reason Verizon didn't make one for Linux. Wine doesn't seem to be able to run it. I've some Ubuntu community threads, but mine seems to be a special case. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with Verizon a little while back but at the time I was running XP.  Loaded the latest Ubuntu and no problems, sorry I can't help.
> On a side note Verizon screwed me, promised me $99/month (phone/tV/internet) for one year but it was over the phone and I did not get a contract stating that.  I'm currently paying $150 for all three and I will be switching back to Comcast.  Verizon has permanently lost a customer.
Click to expand...


I only have Verizon for cell service crackberry and air card. I used to have Digital Comcast with Showtime and internet. I recently upgraded to their phone/Internet/cable and got every channel, HD, DVR for $10 less per month than I was paying.


----------



## KittenKoder

Tech_Esq said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a multifunction device. It recognizes the USB storage part of it, but Network Manager doesn't recognize the modem part of it. I've tested it enough to find out that I can manually dial out and get connected. So, it's really the interface with Network Manager that needs some assistance. I've tried manually inputting the info in the Wireless BB section but Network Manager doesn't show up as an option to connect.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aah. Verizon is still under a MS contract, so they can't release the drivers to Open Source themselves yet, but Sprint is no longer under such a contract and has done that. Do you have a way to upgrade to 9.10? If so that fixes the problem automatically now. If the system upgrade isn't shown at the top of your update manager then go into System>Administration>Software Sources, the Updates tab, at the bottom make sure it says "Normal releases" ... once you close that your manager should show the whole system upgrade, if you have 8.04 you will need to go to 8.10 first, then 9.10 should show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks. So, I just need to go from Jaunty to Karmic. Let me try it......brb.
Click to expand...


That's the feedback, since they released 9.04 they stopped upgrading some software that depends on it's libraries. However, the chats are a bit slow today so I am not getting any feedback on how to do it without the upgrade though I'm sure there is a way. I did find out one thing, Verizon is boosting their Linux support in spite of the contracts, they just aren't doing it officially yet. That's one more company swinging to the freedom of Open Source.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ringel05 said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have Ubuntu on my desktop, a laptop and dual boot with Ubuntu primary on another laptop.
> 
> I do have one issue, maybe KK can help me through. I bought a Verizon wireless USB760 for wwan. It works fine with the Verizon VZAccess Manager in Windows, but for some reason Verizon didn't make one for Linux. Wine doesn't seem to be able to run it. I've some Ubuntu community threads, but mine seems to be a special case. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with Verizon a little while back but at the time I was running XP.  Loaded the latest Ubuntu and no problems, sorry I can't help.
> On a side note Verizon screwed me, promised me $99/month (phone/tV/internet) for one year but it was over the phone and I did not get a contract stating that.  I'm currently paying $150 for all three and I will be switching back to Comcast.  Verizon has permanently lost a customer.
Click to expand...


I have the same problem with Qwest, they tacked on a bunch of extra fees and shit for Windoze Live support even if you don't use Windoze. Thinking of seeing if I can sue them and Microsucks for that, doubt it, but meh, it's worth a try at this point.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why isn't a Dell Latitude touchpad compatible with M$? Why isn't my network adapter compatible with M$. Actually, sometimes it is and sometimes it isn't. It's like spinning a roulette wheel. I don't need my OS to be a guessing game.
> 
> So, yes I'm have a problem getting this ONE ancillary device to work. But here's what I know about Linux, once it works, it will work forever, without exception. You can't say that without lying.
> 
> I'm neither interested in M$ market share or the market share of any other OS. You shouldn't be confused by the ability of Microsoft to sell Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt and think that equals a good product. I've watched M$ beat out companies with FAR FAR superior products just on marketing BS. The problem is they can never beat Linux, because there is no one to beat, no company to crush nobody they can buy. They can buy into it, but they can't make it stop. It's their worst fucking nightmare. Go ask Steve Ballmer what keeps him up at night. There's only one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of the market isn't a lie.  Neither is, apparently, your frustration with finding drivers to use with linux.  TOUGH LUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, it sure is FEAR that makes users enjoy compatibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 6  months, dude..   don't be a pussy.  come on.  take my bet!  I bet you wont!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Each of your posts here betrays how much of an idiot one can be when it comes to computers. Again, the "facts" you present are only the systems with preinstalled MS crap, which the businesses are paid to preinstall by MS itself in hopes that people won't be brave enough to install Linux in place, it does not show how many people are taking the PC's home and installing Ubuntu or some other Linux (or even Unix or on the rare occasion MacOS) in place of Windoze. The fact that you fail to see, or even acknowledge this, betrays your blindness and lack of research. Thanks for playing Microbutt boy, but you fail. Even on here there are about as many Linux users as any other OS.
Click to expand...


You sure do claim to be an expert a lot.  Especially when you find yourself unable to deal with the numeric FACT of the absolute dominance of the MS os.  Seriously, end users don't go home and format their brand new machines just so they can fuck with the linux du jour and pretend to be giant hax0rs.  People like you are not reflective of the rest of the globes computer users who have found compatibility in an Ms product.  You can ASSume as much.. but, as with market stats, you have no real evidence of such outside of a laughable defense mechanism.


But, by all means.. if you have evidence that users take their spiffy new machines home and install ubuntu lets see your link...





I bet you wont post one.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aah. Verizon is still under a MS contract, so they can't release the drivers to Open Source themselves yet, but Sprint is no longer under such a contract and has done that. Do you have a way to upgrade to 9.10? If so that fixes the problem automatically now. If the system upgrade isn't shown at the top of your update manager then go into System>Administration>Software Sources, the Updates tab, at the bottom make sure it says "Normal releases" ... once you close that your manager should show the whole system upgrade, if you have 8.04 you will need to go to 8.10 first, then 9.10 should show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks. So, I just need to go from Jaunty to Karmic. Let me try it......brb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the feedback, since they released 9.04 they stopped upgrading some software that depends on it's libraries. However, the chats are a bit slow today so I am not getting any feedback on how to do it without the upgrade though I'm sure there is a way. I did find out one thing, Verizon is boosting their Linux support in spite of the contracts, they just aren't doing it officially yet. That's one more company swinging to the freedom of Open Source.
Click to expand...





...then take my 6 month bet....   don't be scerred!


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of the market isn't a lie.  Neither is, apparently, your frustration with finding drivers to use with linux.  TOUGH LUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, it sure is FEAR that makes users enjoy compatibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 6  months, dude..   don't be a pussy.  come on.  take my bet!  I bet you wont!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of your posts here betrays how much of an idiot one can be when it comes to computers. Again, the "facts" you present are only the systems with preinstalled MS crap, which the businesses are paid to preinstall by MS itself in hopes that people won't be brave enough to install Linux in place, it does not show how many people are taking the PC's home and installing Ubuntu or some other Linux (or even Unix or on the rare occasion MacOS) in place of Windoze. The fact that you fail to see, or even acknowledge this, betrays your blindness and lack of research. Thanks for playing Microbutt boy, but you fail. Even on here there are about as many Linux users as any other OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do claim to be an expert a lot.  Especially when you find yourself unable to deal with the numeric FACT of the absolute dominance of the MS os.  Seriously, end users don't go home and format their brand new machines just so they can fuck with the linux du jour and pretend to be giant hax0rs.  People like you are not reflective of the rest of the globes computer users who have found compatibility in an Ms product.  You can ASSume as much.. but, as with market stats, you have no real evidence of such outside of a laughable defense mechanism.
> 
> 
> But, by all means.. if you have evidence that users take their spiffy new machines home and install ubuntu lets see your link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you wont post one.
Click to expand...


1,000 more each year, with an increase in that trend for the last few years. We've shown this to you several times already, but you ignored it ... just like now we will ignore all your sources.


----------



## KittenKoder

Want to know something funny, I got a generic MP3 player from the store, back when I was still running XP on my laptop, plugged it in and had to install a bunch of drivers just to access it. In Ubuntu it didn't even need anything, it just opened right up as a mass storage device ... how's that for compatibility?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of your posts here betrays how much of an idiot one can be when it comes to computers. Again, the "facts" you present are only the systems with preinstalled MS crap, which the businesses are paid to preinstall by MS itself in hopes that people won't be brave enough to install Linux in place, it does not show how many people are taking the PC's home and installing Ubuntu or some other Linux (or even Unix or on the rare occasion MacOS) in place of Windoze. The fact that you fail to see, or even acknowledge this, betrays your blindness and lack of research. Thanks for playing Microbutt boy, but you fail. Even on here there are about as many Linux users as any other OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do claim to be an expert a lot.  Especially when you find yourself unable to deal with the numeric FACT of the absolute dominance of the MS os.  Seriously, end users don't go home and format their brand new machines just so they can fuck with the linux du jour and pretend to be giant hax0rs.  People like you are not reflective of the rest of the globes computer users who have found compatibility in an Ms product.  You can ASSume as much.. but, as with market stats, you have no real evidence of such outside of a laughable defense mechanism.
> 
> 
> But, by all means.. if you have evidence that users take their spiffy new machines home and install ubuntu lets see your link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you wont post one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1,000 more each year, with an increase in that trend for the last few years. We've shown this to you several times already, but you ignored it ... just like now we will ignore all your sources.
Click to expand...


1k vs MILLIONS.

profound.   Come on, koder.. if you are so goddamn confident then TAKE THE BET.






but, again, you wont, will you.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Want to know something funny, I got a generic MP3 player from the store, back when I was still running XP on my laptop, plugged it in and had to install a bunch of drivers just to access it. In Ubuntu it didn't even need anything, it just opened right up as a mass storage device ... how's that for compatibility?



lucky, is what it is.  Come on, koder... take the bet.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoYL4R3Te2s&feature=related]YouTube - Desktop Linux Sucks, And What We Can Do About It[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do claim to be an expert a lot.  Especially when you find yourself unable to deal with the numeric FACT of the absolute dominance of the MS os.  Seriously, end users don't go home and format their brand new machines just so they can fuck with the linux du jour and pretend to be giant hax0rs.  People like you are not reflective of the rest of the globes computer users who have found compatibility in an Ms product.  You can ASSume as much.. but, as with market stats, you have no real evidence of such outside of a laughable defense mechanism.
> 
> 
> But, by all means.. if you have evidence that users take their spiffy new machines home and install ubuntu lets see your link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you wont post one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,000 more each year, with an increase in that trend for the last few years. We've shown this to you several times already, but you ignored it ... just like now we will ignore all your sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1k vs MILLIONS.
> 
> profound.   Come on, koder.. if you are so goddamn confident then TAKE THE BET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, again, you wont, will you.
Click to expand...


1. Gambling is illegal.

2. You can't measure market shares accurately for Open Source, again you will ignore this fact.

3. 1,000 *more per year* ... that means that there are a thousand more people switching to Linux every year, and that's only for PC's, it does not include the number of Apple computer fans switching (it installs just as well on Macs) nor does it include the millions of servers that run Linux. Every website you go to is Linux or Unix, not Microsucks, except the US government sites (all other governments are switching to Linux now or are running Unix).


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1,000 more each year, with an increase in that trend for the last few years. We've shown this to you several times already, but you ignored it ... just like now we will ignore all your sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1k vs MILLIONS.
> 
> profound.   Come on, koder.. if you are so goddamn confident then TAKE THE BET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, again, you wont, will you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Gambling is illegal.
> 
> 2. You can't measure market shares accurately for Open Source, again you will ignore this fact.
> 
> 3. 1,000 *more per year* ... that means that there are a thousand more people switching to Linux every year, and that's only for PC's, it does not include the number of Apple computer fans switching (it installs just as well on Macs) nor does it include the millions of servers that run Linux. Every website you go to is Linux or Unix, not Microsucks, except the US government sites (all other governments are switching to Linux now or are running Unix).
Click to expand...


gambling isn't illegal.  Stop being a giant pussy.  If you are so goddamn confident then lets see you put your 1k/year against the MILLIONS that will be busy using Win7 in a couple months.



Face it.  You lose now and you lose in 6 months.  Guess what?  One year from now your favorite os will still be a laughing stock.  3 years from now the same.  5 years from now not one single linux distro will crack 2% of the national os market.  This is the same fact you found yourself having to deal with when pretending that apple is a significant threat to MS.  It's not.  bottom line.  No amount of expert wannabe bullshit will make this less of a fact.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of the market isn't a lie.  Neither is, apparently, your frustration with finding drivers to use with linux.  TOUGH LUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, it sure is FEAR that makes users enjoy compatibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 6  months, dude..   don't be a pussy.  come on.  take my bet!  I bet you wont!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each of your posts here betrays how much of an idiot one can be when it comes to computers. Again, the "facts" you present are only the systems with preinstalled MS crap, which the businesses are paid to preinstall by MS itself in hopes that people won't be brave enough to install Linux in place, it does not show how many people are taking the PC's home and installing Ubuntu or some other Linux (or even Unix or on the rare occasion MacOS) in place of Windoze. The fact that you fail to see, or even acknowledge this, betrays your blindness and lack of research. Thanks for playing Microbutt boy, but you fail. Even on here there are about as many Linux users as any other OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure do claim to be an expert a lot.  Especially when you find yourself unable to deal with the numeric FACT of the absolute dominance of the MS os.  Seriously, end users don't go home and format their brand new machines just so they can fuck with the linux du jour and pretend to be giant hax0rs.  People like you are not reflective of the rest of the globes computer users who have found compatibility in an Ms product.  You can ASSume as much.. but, as with market stats, you have no real evidence of such outside of a laughable defense mechanism.
> 
> 
> But, by all means.. if you have evidence that users take their spiffy new machines home and install ubuntu lets see your link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you wont post one.
Click to expand...


I just did it to two of them. But, don't like facts that you asked for stop you....drivel on!


----------



## Tech_Esq

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks. So, I just need to go from Jaunty to Karmic. Let me try it......brb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the feedback, since they released 9.04 they stopped upgrading some software that depends on it's libraries. However, the chats are a bit slow today so I am not getting any feedback on how to do it without the upgrade though I'm sure there is a way. I did find out one thing, Verizon is boosting their Linux support in spite of the contracts, they just aren't doing it officially yet. That's one more company swinging to the freedom of Open Source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then take my 6 month bet....   don't be scerred!
Click to expand...


What do you get out of M$ having market share. Seems like a silly thing to be happy about. I'll bet you Conoco doesn't beat Exxon Mobile in market share in the next 6 months.

Keep wishing Conoco will do all that DOUCHE!!!

See, it just sounds stupid. Doesn't it?


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1k vs MILLIONS.
> 
> profound.   Come on, koder.. if you are so goddamn confident then TAKE THE BET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, again, you wont, will you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Gambling is illegal.
> 
> 2. You can't measure market shares accurately for Open Source, again you will ignore this fact.
> 
> 3. 1,000 *more per year* ... that means that there are a thousand more people switching to Linux every year, and that's only for PC's, it does not include the number of Apple computer fans switching (it installs just as well on Macs) nor does it include the millions of servers that run Linux. Every website you go to is Linux or Unix, not Microsucks, except the US government sites (all other governments are switching to Linux now or are running Unix).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gambling isn't illegal.  Stop being a giant pussy.  If you are so goddamn confident then lets see you put your 1k/year against the MILLIONS that will be busy using Win7 in a couple months.
> 
> 
> 
> Face it.  You lose now and you lose in 6 months.  Guess what?  One year from now your favorite os will still be a laughing stock.  3 years from now the same.  5 years from now not one single linux distro will crack 2% of the national os market.  This is the same fact you found yourself having to deal with when pretending that apple is a significant threat to MS.  It's not.  bottom line.  No amount of expert wannabe bullshit will make this less of a fact.
Click to expand...


Windoze 7 has been delayed twice already ... and in spite of Windoze being pre installed on machines many people are installing Ubuntu with almost no hassle, installing anything new requires a little tweaking no matter what it is, even a video game, but Ubuntu has a huge support community and we don't require a lot of money to help ... no, we do it for free, thanks to all the Linux/Unix running servers that form the internet we can easily do this. Contact MS, see how helpful they are when you ask how to hook up an iPod ... 

Also, yes, gambling is illegal in many states, mine included, except on the indian res.


----------



## Shogun

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the feedback, since they released 9.04 they stopped upgrading some software that depends on it's libraries. However, the chats are a bit slow today so I am not getting any feedback on how to do it without the upgrade though I'm sure there is a way. I did find out one thing, Verizon is boosting their Linux support in spite of the contracts, they just aren't doing it officially yet. That's one more company swinging to the freedom of Open Source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then take my 6 month bet....   don't be scerred!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you get out of M$ having market share. Seems like a silly thing to be happy about. I'll bet you Conoco doesn't beat Exxon Mobile in market share in the next 6 months.
> 
> Keep wishing Conoco will do all that DOUCHE!!!
> 
> See, it just sounds stupid. Doesn't it?
Click to expand...


yea... what on EARTH would the direct, numeric evidence of user market share benefit anyone in a capitalistic society??



conoco and exxon mobile pumps the same gas.  Clearly, by your own driver conundrum, ubuntu and MS are not even remotely similar in operation.  Hell, either would certainly go out of business if their gas was as INCOMPATIBLE as ubuntu seems to be.



See you in 6 months, lil guy.  You'll still be looking up at MS from your lil hole then as you are now.


----------



## Shogun

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each of your posts here betrays how much of an idiot one can be when it comes to computers. Again, the "facts" you present are only the systems with preinstalled MS crap, which the businesses are paid to preinstall by MS itself in hopes that people won't be brave enough to install Linux in place, it does not show how many people are taking the PC's home and installing Ubuntu or some other Linux (or even Unix or on the rare occasion MacOS) in place of Windoze. The fact that you fail to see, or even acknowledge this, betrays your blindness and lack of research. Thanks for playing Microbutt boy, but you fail. Even on here there are about as many Linux users as any other OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do claim to be an expert a lot.  Especially when you find yourself unable to deal with the numeric FACT of the absolute dominance of the MS os.  Seriously, end users don't go home and format their brand new machines just so they can fuck with the linux du jour and pretend to be giant hax0rs.  People like you are not reflective of the rest of the globes computer users who have found compatibility in an Ms product.  You can ASSume as much.. but, as with market stats, you have no real evidence of such outside of a laughable defense mechanism.
> 
> 
> But, by all means.. if you have evidence that users take their spiffy new machines home and install ubuntu lets see your link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you wont post one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did it to two of them. But, don't like facts that you asked for stop you....drivel on!
Click to expand...


by all means.. provide evidence that you are the rule and not the exception..


[Insert Evidence Here]


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Gambling is illegal.
> 
> 2. You can't measure market shares accurately for Open Source, again you will ignore this fact.
> 
> 3. 1,000 *more per year* ... that means that there are a thousand more people switching to Linux every year, and that's only for PC's, it does not include the number of Apple computer fans switching (it installs just as well on Macs) nor does it include the millions of servers that run Linux. Every website you go to is Linux or Unix, not Microsucks, except the US government sites (all other governments are switching to Linux now or are running Unix).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gambling isn't illegal.  Stop being a giant pussy.  If you are so goddamn confident then lets see you put your 1k/year against the MILLIONS that will be busy using Win7 in a couple months.
> 
> 
> 
> Face it.  You lose now and you lose in 6 months.  Guess what?  One year from now your favorite os will still be a laughing stock.  3 years from now the same.  5 years from now not one single linux distro will crack 2% of the national os market.  This is the same fact you found yourself having to deal with when pretending that apple is a significant threat to MS.  It's not.  bottom line.  No amount of expert wannabe bullshit will make this less of a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Windoze 7 has been delayed twice already ... and in spite of Windoze being pre installed on machines many people are installing Ubuntu with almost no hassle, installing anything new requires a little tweaking no matter what it is, even a video game, but Ubuntu has a huge support community and we don't require a lot of money to help ... no, we do it for free, thanks to all the Linux/Unix running servers that form the internet we can easily do this. Contact MS, see how helpful they are when you ask how to hook up an iPod ...
> 
> Also, yes, gambling is illegal in many states, mine included, except on the indian res.
Click to expand...


Then you shouldn't have a hard time CITING EVIDENCE, eh?  


and, an IPOD?  give me a fucking break.    You know goddamn well that Itunes makes goddamn sure that it's app runs on windows or else no one would bother buying Apple's PRIMARY product.  

the shit you people say just to feel less ignorance than you convey is cracking my shit up this morning.


This isn't your state, genius.  this is the internet.  Feel free to find another excuse to avoid the FACT of your dismal os market share in any time frame you want to name.


----------



## Shogun

Apple - iTunes - Download iTunes Now


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then take my 6 month bet....   don't be scerred!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get out of M$ having market share. Seems like a silly thing to be happy about. I'll bet you Conoco doesn't beat Exxon Mobile in market share in the next 6 months.
> 
> Keep wishing Conoco will do all that DOUCHE!!!
> 
> See, it just sounds stupid. Doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea... what on EARTH would the direct, numeric evidence of user market share benefit anyone in a capitalistic society??
> 
> 
> 
> conoco and exxon mobile pumps the same gas.  Clearly, by your own driver conundrum, ubuntu and MS are not even remotely similar in operation.  Hell, either would certainly go out of business if their gas was as INCOMPATIBLE as ubuntu seems to be.
> 
> 
> 
> See you in 6 months, lil guy.  You'll still be looking up at MS from your lil hole then as you are now.
Click to expand...


Very little to a smart tech savvy person. Software isn't like hardware in sales at all, many people write their own programs now using scripting languages like Python (which runs best on Mac or Linux). Of course you'd know that if you did any real research. MS makes developing your own programs almost impossible on Windoze for a reason, you either have to spend a ton of money on their library sources now or run sub par programs using ancient widgets from before they started charging for the APIs. All phone apps are Python, so phone app developers almost always switch to Linux or Mac just for the stability of Python. Python seems to have exploded in the last few years but meh. Java also runs better on Linux, and Java developers use Linux almost exclusively. Google, it's all Linux, even their employees use it on their home systems now, specifically Ubuntu. Yahoo had to switch to Linux recently because of a serious hack, which they are considering switching all their systems to Linux. Any document that Windoze can read, Linux can, but Linux can also read any Mac document as well. You avoid these facts, which makes me wonder if you haven't been one of the brainwashed Best Buy employees.

Face it, Windoze sucks for compatibility now, you can't use old tech devices at all with the newest Windoze, but even the future versions of Linux will support anything from the past as well as the new devices. Most companies now offer Linux support, some are even dropping MS support once their contracts run out. Government systems (except the US) are all switching to Linux now. Small businesses love Linux because it's cheaper and unless someone fucks with it, it runs 100% of the time. It's almost impossible to hack and you can't "just get" a virus, period, there's a running joke about the "super virus" for Windoze and how to get it in Linux, quite funny, there's even a Youtube video for it, but I don't want to go to Youtube right now to find it.

Seriously, why do you support a monopoly anyway, I thought you hated the rich getting richer at the expense of the poor.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Apple - iTunes - Download iTunes Now



In Linux you don't have to install anything to get iTunes ...  But you'd have to actually work with Linux to know that.


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> gambling isn't illegal.  Stop being a giant pussy.  If you are so goddamn confident then lets see you put your 1k/year against the MILLIONS that will be busy using Win7 in a couple months.
> 
> 
> 
> Face it.  You lose now and you lose in 6 months.  Guess what?  One year from now your favorite os will still be a laughing stock.  3 years from now the same.  5 years from now not one single linux distro will crack 2% of the national os market.  This is the same fact you found yourself having to deal with when pretending that apple is a significant threat to MS.  It's not.  bottom line.  No amount of expert wannabe bullshit will make this less of a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windoze 7 has been delayed twice already ... and in spite of Windoze being pre installed on machines many people are installing Ubuntu with almost no hassle, installing anything new requires a little tweaking no matter what it is, even a video game, but Ubuntu has a huge support community and we don't require a lot of money to help ... no, we do it for free, thanks to all the Linux/Unix running servers that form the internet we can easily do this. Contact MS, see how helpful they are when you ask how to hook up an iPod ...
> 
> Also, yes, gambling is illegal in many states, mine included, except on the indian res.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you shouldn't have a hard time CITING EVIDENCE, eh?
> 
> 
> and, an IPOD?  give me a fucking break.    You know goddamn well that Itunes makes goddamn sure that it's app runs on windows or else no one would bother buying Apple's PRIMARY product.
> 
> the shit you people say just to feel less ignorance than you convey is cracking my shit up this morning.
> 
> 
> This isn't your state, genius.  this is the internet.  Feel free to find another excuse to avoid the FACT of your dismal os market share in any time frame you want to name.
Click to expand...


Shogun, I've been reading the responses back and forth here and I have a question.
Why are you being such an arrogant, dismissive ass?
Is your income derived in any way, shape or form, directly or indirectly from microsoft, it's affiliates or products?


----------



## KittenKoder

Oooh, just bumped into the Ubuntu virus video, here's how to get a virus on Ubuntu:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XH5gmKCeKI]YouTube - Ubuntu Virus[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get out of M$ having market share. Seems like a silly thing to be happy about. I'll bet you Conoco doesn't beat Exxon Mobile in market share in the next 6 months.
> 
> Keep wishing Conoco will do all that DOUCHE!!!
> 
> See, it just sounds stupid. Doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea... what on EARTH would the direct, numeric evidence of user market share benefit anyone in a capitalistic society??
> 
> 
> 
> conoco and exxon mobile pumps the same gas.  Clearly, by your own driver conundrum, ubuntu and MS are not even remotely similar in operation.  Hell, either would certainly go out of business if their gas was as INCOMPATIBLE as ubuntu seems to be.
> 
> 
> 
> See you in 6 months, lil guy.  You'll still be looking up at MS from your lil hole then as you are now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very little to a smart tech savvy person. Software isn't like hardware in sales at all, many people write their own programs now using scripting languages like Python (which runs best on Mac or Linux). Of course you'd know that if you did any real research. MS makes developing your own programs almost impossible on Windoze for a reason, you either have to spend a ton of money on their library sources now or run sub par programs using ancient widgets from before they started charging for the APIs. All phone apps are Python, so phone app developers almost always switch to Linux or Mac just for the stability of Python. Python seems to have exploded in the last few years but meh. Java also runs better on Linux, and Java developers use Linux almost exclusively. Google, it's all Linux, even their employees use it on their home systems now, specifically Ubuntu. Yahoo had to switch to Linux recently because of a serious hack, which they are considering switching all their systems to Linux. Any document that Windoze can read, Linux can, but Linux can also read any Mac document as well. You avoid these facts, which makes me wonder if you haven't been one of the brainwashed Best Buy employees.
> 
> Face it, Windoze sucks for compatibility now, you can't use old tech devices at all with the newest Windoze, but even the future versions of Linux will support anything from the past as well as the new devices. Most companies now offer Linux support, some are even dropping MS support once their contracts run out. Government systems (except the US) are all switching to Linux now. Small businesses love Linux because it's cheaper and unless someone fucks with it, it runs 100% of the time. It's almost impossible to hack and you can't "just get" a virus, period, there's a running joke about the "super virus" for Windoze and how to get it in Linux, quite funny, there's even a Youtube video for it, but I don't want to go to Youtube right now to find it.
> 
> Seriously, why do you support a monopoly anyway, I thought you hated the rich getting richer at the expense of the poor.
Click to expand...


see, you just regurgitate the same baseless shit without nary a thought to providing evidence.  


I support a superior product.  All the envy in the world won't make linux distros any more un-user friendly as they are right now.  You have the same problem as Open office does: you think that because the shit is a free knock off of a retail MS program that people will start formatting in droves.  Thats just not how reality is.  in REALITY, most end users don't want to have to hunt down a driver or constantly update kernals any more than they want to dual boot to an MS os just to use MS office.  They don't want to have to run wine just to play wow.  they LIKE compatibility.  you don't speak fucking Farsi in America just because you think the dialect is more expressive; rather, you speak engrish because you KNOW that it will do more to achieve a task than pretend Open Farsi is equivalent.   

In fact, apple is just as diabolical as MS.  They're operating systems just sucks.  The MS envy is THICK.  Linux distros are crippled by the very thing you seem to be a fan of: its status as an open source project.  Again, end users don't want to peruze the fucking internet looking for a driver that makes their ubuntu laptop FINALLY connect to wifi.  Until either options provide a competitive OS you will remain in that 1% market share.  And, it's for good reason.


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windoze 7 has been delayed twice already ... and in spite of Windoze being pre installed on machines many people are installing Ubuntu with almost no hassle, installing anything new requires a little tweaking no matter what it is, even a video game, but Ubuntu has a huge support community and we don't require a lot of money to help ... no, we do it for free, thanks to all the Linux/Unix running servers that form the internet we can easily do this. Contact MS, see how helpful they are when you ask how to hook up an iPod ...
> 
> Also, yes, gambling is illegal in many states, mine included, except on the indian res.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you shouldn't have a hard time CITING EVIDENCE, eh?
> 
> 
> and, an IPOD?  give me a fucking break.    You know goddamn well that Itunes makes goddamn sure that it's app runs on windows or else no one would bother buying Apple's PRIMARY product.
> 
> the shit you people say just to feel less ignorance than you convey is cracking my shit up this morning.
> 
> 
> This isn't your state, genius.  this is the internet.  Feel free to find another excuse to avoid the FACT of your dismal os market share in any time frame you want to name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shogun, I've been reading the responses back and forth here and I have a question.
> Why are you being such an arrogant, dismissive ass?
> Is your income derived in any way, shape or form, directly or indirectly from microsoft, it's affiliates or products?
Click to expand...


uh, welcome to USMB, Noobsticle.  


When you people start posting evidence like I can instead of running to the comforting embrace of each others' "expertise" then perhaps you'll be worth being civil to.  But, since we both know that you'd rather avoid the facts than admit the truth feel free to either cry about me to the mods (of which Koder is one) or block my posts.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apple - iTunes - Download iTunes Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Linux you don't have to install anything to get iTunes ...  But you'd have to actually work with Linux to know that.
Click to expand...


and the 2 people in a room of 100 will give a shit.


----------



## KittenKoder

Want to see what Windoze 7 will offer ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HmuMwfASD0]YouTube - Linux Ubuntu 7.04 + Compiz (Extra)[/ame]

That's a year ago for Ubuntu, now Ubuntu has got even more "toys" for your desktop. No configuration mess required. Oh, and with Ubuntu it's all optional so if you are running a lower end system you don't waste a ton of power on it when you don't want to.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apple - iTunes - Download iTunes Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Linux you don't have to install anything to get iTunes ...  But you'd have to actually work with Linux to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the 2 people in a room of 100 will give a shit.
Click to expand...


A room of 100 ... I was in such a room at Office Depot, there were about 42 Ubuntu users (12 used Windoze in addition), 33 Mac users, and only 25 diehard Windoze users, guess who didn't know what they wanted?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Want to see what Windoze 7 will offer ....
> 
> YouTube - Linux Ubuntu 7.04 + Compiz (Extra)
> 
> That's a year ago for Ubuntu, now Ubuntu has got even more "toys" for your desktop. No configuration mess required. Oh, and with Ubuntu it's all optional so if you are running a lower end system you don't waste a ton of power on it when you don't want to.



then take me bet...


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Linux you don't have to install anything to get iTunes ...  But you'd have to actually work with Linux to know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2 people in a room of 100 will give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A room of 100 ... I was in such a room at Office Depot, there were about 42 Ubuntu users (12 used Windoze in addition), 33 Mac users, and only 25 diehard Windoze users, guess who didn't know what they wanted?
Click to expand...


non sequiters might be fun to whip out at the mac store but I'm more of an evidence type of guy....


take my bet, koder....    dont be a puss.


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ]YouTube - WINDOWS VISTA AERO VS LINUX UBUNTU BERYL[/ame]

Here's Windoze ... or is it ...


----------



## Polk

Shogun said:


> No, there is a bet: I bet you that neither ubuntu nor any apple os achieves a 2% market share.



Apple already has a four percent market share.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ooooh ... touch screen video from 2 years ago ... wonder what OS had that first .... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9FgLr9oTk]YouTube - 3D Desktop! TouchScreen and XGL on Linux![/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, and Shogun, you are basically calling 97% of Americans idiots.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Oh, and Shogun, you are basically calling 97% of Americans idiots.



no shit.  because, when it comes to computers, they are.  Which, again, is why you only see ubuntu being used by mostly bored geeks with a little left over angst from the 90s.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Ooooh ... touch screen video from 2 years ago ... wonder what OS had that first ....
> 
> YouTube - 3D Desktop! TouchScreen and XGL on Linux!



WHAT OS WILL ACTUALLY MAKE MONEY OFF OF IT?




...and be compatible..

...and be used by 97% of the end user population....


----------



## Polk

You're confusing market share with quality. VHS won out, but Betamax was superior from a technical standpoint.


----------



## Shogun

Polk said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is a bet: I bet you that neither ubuntu nor any apple os achieves a 2% market share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple already has a four percent market share.
Click to expand...


what share does MS have?

Operating system market share


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh ... touch screen video from 2 years ago ... wonder what OS had that first ....
> 
> YouTube - 3D Desktop! TouchScreen and XGL on Linux!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT OS WILL ACTUALLY MAKE MONEY OFF OF IT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and be compatible..
> 
> ...and be used by 97% of the end user population....
Click to expand...


Linux is far more compatible than Windoze, but as I said, until you have worked with both you won't realize that.


----------



## Shogun

Polk said:


> You're confusing market share with quality. VHS won out, but Betamax was superior from a technical standpoint.



and you still have a library of beta max tapes around, don't you?  How did THAT turn out?  Please, don't let me step in the way of becoming the next Laserdisk


----------



## KittenKoder

A funny animation ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVs6oPsts5A]YouTube - KillerTux: Linux vs Windows - The final battle[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh ... touch screen video from 2 years ago ... wonder what OS had that first ....
> 
> YouTube - 3D Desktop! TouchScreen and XGL on Linux!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT OS WILL ACTUALLY MAKE MONEY OFF OF IT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and be compatible..
> 
> ...and be used by 97% of the end user population....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linux is far more compatible than Windoze, but as I said, until you have worked with both you won't realize that.
Click to expand...


Then stop being a giant pussy and take my bet....





6 months


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you shouldn't have a hard time CITING EVIDENCE, eh?
> 
> 
> and, an IPOD?  give me a fucking break.    You know goddamn well that Itunes makes goddamn sure that it's app runs on windows or else no one would bother buying Apple's PRIMARY product.
> 
> the shit you people say just to feel less ignorance than you convey is cracking my shit up this morning.
> 
> 
> This isn't your state, genius.  this is the internet.  Feel free to find another excuse to avoid the FACT of your dismal os market share in any time frame you want to name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun, I've been reading the responses back and forth here and I have a question.
> Why are you being such an arrogant, dismissive ass?
> Is your income derived in any way, shape or form, directly or indirectly from microsoft, it's affiliates or products?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh, welcome to USMB, Noobsticle.
> 
> 
> When you people start posting evidence like I can instead of running to the comforting embrace of each others' "expertise" then perhaps you'll be worth being civil to.  But, since we both know that you'd rather avoid the facts than admit the truth feel free to either cry about me to the mods (of which Koder is one) or block my posts.
Click to expand...


Noobsticle???

You are a dick, no two ways about it.  Besides you didn't answer my question as to your motivation.  I don't cry to the mods or block posts.  Honestly the argument is a case of "what does this have to do with the price of tea in China" issue.  I wasn't discussing the facts which I am well aware of, I was discussing your approach and motivation.  In general people don't attack something/someone except out of fear.
Remember I was a outside observer until I posted my observation and asked the question.  One would know that gives me a perspective an insider can't see.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> A funny animation ....
> 
> YouTube - KillerTux: Linux vs Windows - The final battle



we can all post funny videos.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gvw73U_VpU]YouTube - Linux Sucks My Balls (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Polk

Shogun said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is a bet: I bet you that neither ubuntu nor any apple os achieves a 2% market share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple already has a four percent market share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what share does MS have?
> 
> Operating system market share
Click to expand...


Just a minute ago, you were swearing that OS X would never achieve a two percent market share.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing market share with quality. VHS won out, but Betamax was superior from a technical standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you still have a library of beta max tapes around, don't you?  How did THAT turn out?  Please, don't let me step in the way of becoming the next Laserdisk
Click to expand...


You also realize that CDs didn't become "standard" until after a decade of being the almost unknown. DVDs existed for several decades before they became a standard, now they dominate .... even Bluray has been around a lot longer than you think. Us "geeks" are the ones that choose the next tech, not you, you just use what we endorse. Computers themselves were not popular by anyone except us geeks, and now you can't live without them. Bill Gates is a business geek, and he admitted he doesn't know a damned thing about computers but relies on us tech geeks for what's best ... but Microsucks hasn't been in his hands for some time now, and the new moron in charge doesn't listen to geeks, thus why he's a moron, kinda like you. The geek in any industry is what sets the standard, you users are just pawns, too stupid to understand what's really going on, too slow to catch onto the trends before they become standard, and so wasteful we can charge you a fortune for something that's relatively easy to do in the first place. So I don't mind you being an idiot user, but please, leave the tech discussions to us adults, okay? We'll let you know when the new standard comes out so you can rush to the store and waste a fortune on what we tell you to buy when the time is right.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Tech_Esq said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have Ubuntu on my desktop, a laptop and dual boot with Ubuntu primary on another laptop.
> 
> I do have one issue, maybe KK can help me through. I bought a Verizon wireless USB760 for wwan. It works fine with the Verizon VZAccess Manager in Windows, but for some reason Verizon didn't make one for Linux. Wine doesn't seem to be able to run it. I've some Ubuntu community threads, but mine seems to be a special case. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a standard driver in Ubuntu for it, since the protocols would be the same as any others, but messing with the internet connection manually can be a pain. Let me see if I can find anything on my channels really quick then I'll get back to you on that. The USB may be why your system isn't automatically recognizing it on it's own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a multifunction device. It recognizes the USB storage part of it, but Network Manager doesn't recognize the modem part of it. I've tested it enough to find out that I can manually dial out and get connected. So, it's really the interface with Network Manager that needs some assistance. I've tried manually inputting the info in the Wireless BB section but Network Manager doesn't show up as an option to connect.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
Click to expand...


You might try removing network manager, and installing wicd. In my opinion, wicd is a much better interface, than network manager, that comes with Ubuntu.


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun, I've been reading the responses back and forth here and I have a question.
> Why are you being such an arrogant, dismissive ass?
> Is your income derived in any way, shape or form, directly or indirectly from microsoft, it's affiliates or products?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh, welcome to USMB, Noobsticle.
> 
> 
> When you people start posting evidence like I can instead of running to the comforting embrace of each others' "expertise" then perhaps you'll be worth being civil to.  But, since we both know that you'd rather avoid the facts than admit the truth feel free to either cry about me to the mods (of which Koder is one) or block my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noobsticle???
> 
> You are a dick, no two ways about it.  Besides you didn't answer my question as to your motivation.  I don't cry to the mods or block posts.  Honestly the argument is a case of "what does this have to do with the price of tea in China" issue.  I wasn't discussing the facts which I am well aware of, I was discussing your approach and motivation.  In general people don't attack something/someone except out of fear.
> Remember I was a outside observer until I posted my observation and asked the question.  One would know that gives me a perspective an insider can't see.
Click to expand...




HAHAHA!  FEAR?  is THAT what your silly fucking dimestore psychology tells you?  

THAT is rich.  Listen, nooberdoober, you might want to sit back and take in the, uh, VISTA lol before laying down on your couch, Signoob Freud.  You might discover a thing or two about the people who post in this forum longer than your big bad month and a half.  if you want to go ahead and think of my posts as the input of an asshole then so be it.  Again, you probably want to block me now and save yourself such inquiry in another thread.  I would suggest, however, that you find another hobby besides noodle mosaic level psychoanalysis.  Then again, I also suggest that you use a real OS so...


----------



## Shogun

Polk said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apple already has a four percent market share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what share does MS have?
> 
> Operating system market share
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a minute ago, you were swearing that OS X would never achieve a two percent market share.
Click to expand...


when speaking to koder I meant Ubuntu.  My bad for not clearing that up.  Want to hop on the bandwagon and combine both mac and ubunto?  Both of which won't hit 6% in a year?


----------



## KittenKoder

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a standard driver in Ubuntu for it, since the protocols would be the same as any others, but messing with the internet connection manually can be a pain. Let me see if I can find anything on my channels really quick then I'll get back to you on that. The USB may be why your system isn't automatically recognizing it on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a multifunction device. It recognizes the USB storage part of it, but Network Manager doesn't recognize the modem part of it. I've tested it enough to find out that I can manually dial out and get connected. So, it's really the interface with Network Manager that needs some assistance. I've tried manually inputting the info in the Wireless BB section but Network Manager doesn't show up as an option to connect.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might try removing network manager, and installing wicd. In my opinion, wicd is a much better interface, than network manager, that comes with Ubuntu.
Click to expand...


Hmm ... that may be advice for me to follow on my laptop. I never liked the default network manager either but since my desktop only has one constant connection I don't deal with it much, but my laptop may be a good place for it.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing market share with quality. VHS won out, but Betamax was superior from a technical standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you still have a library of beta max tapes around, don't you?  How did THAT turn out?  Please, don't let me step in the way of becoming the next Laserdisk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You also realize that CDs didn't become "standard" until after a decade of being the almost unknown. DVDs existed for several decades before they became a standard, now they dominate .... even Bluray has been around a lot longer than you think. Us "geeks" are the ones that choose the next tech, not you, you just use what we endorse. Computers themselves were not popular by anyone except us geeks, and now you can't live without them. Bill Gates is a business geek, and he admitted he doesn't know a damned thing about computers but relies on us tech geeks for what's best ... but Microsucks hasn't been in his hands for some time now, and the new moron in charge doesn't listen to geeks, thus why he's a moron, kinda like you. The geek in any industry is what sets the standard, you users are just pawns, too stupid to understand what's really going on, too slow to catch onto the trends before they become standard, and so wasteful we can charge you a fortune for something that's relatively easy to do in the first place. So I don't mind you being an idiot user, but please, leave the tech discussions to us adults, okay? We'll let you know when the new standard comes out so you can rush to the store and waste a fortune on what we tell you to buy when the time is right.
Click to expand...







yea, consumers SURE didnt choose vhs over beta!



if this is the kind of "adult" expertise you have then take my bet..  come on, koder..  don't be a giant puss.


----------



## KittenKoder

Hey Shogut, can you edit any (and I mean any) context menu in Windoze?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a multifunction device. It recognizes the USB storage part of it, but Network Manager doesn't recognize the modem part of it. I've tested it enough to find out that I can manually dial out and get connected. So, it's really the interface with Network Manager that needs some assistance. I've tried manually inputting the info in the Wireless BB section but Network Manager doesn't show up as an option to connect.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might try removing network manager, and installing wicd. In my opinion, wicd is a much better interface, than network manager, that comes with Ubuntu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm ... that may be advice for me to follow on my laptop. I never liked the default network manager either but since my desktop only has one constant connection I don't deal with it much, but my laptop may be a good place for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might try removing network manager, and installing wicd. In my opinion, wicd is a much better interface, than network manager, that comes with Ubuntu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... that may be advice for me to follow on my laptop. I never liked the default network manager either but since my desktop only has one constant connection I don't deal with it much, but my laptop may be a good place for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


how many choices of network managers do you have in Windoze?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Hey Shogut, can you edit any (and I mean any) context menu in Windoze?



hey dork, would the average OS user WANT TO?




go play with your hobby OS, koder.  We both know why you avoid betting on the market share of ANY linux distro.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... that may be advice for me to follow on my laptop. I never liked the default network manager either but since my desktop only has one constant connection I don't deal with it much, but my laptop may be a good place for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many choices of network managers do you have in Windoze?
Click to expand...


Who needs choices when MS OS WORKS without having to beg for help on web forums?


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shogut, can you edit any (and I mean any) context menu in Windoze?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey dork, would the average OS user WANT TO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go play with your hobby OS, koder.  We both know why you avoid betting on the market share of ANY linux distro.
Click to expand...


 Why? Lots of reasons, one so they can launch an app directly from anywhere without having to access the primary menu ... so they can create macros to simplify common tasks ... so they can do quick searches in their own documents ... etc. etc. etc.

Why do you ignore the fact that you are just wrong, market shares don't show who uses what.


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, welcome to USMB, Noobsticle.
> 
> 
> When you people start posting evidence like I can instead of running to the comforting embrace of each others' "expertise" then perhaps you'll be worth being civil to.  But, since we both know that you'd rather avoid the facts than admit the truth feel free to either cry about me to the mods (of which Koder is one) or block my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noobsticle???
> 
> You are a dick, no two ways about it.  Besides you didn't answer my question as to your motivation.  I don't cry to the mods or block posts.  Honestly the argument is a case of "what does this have to do with the price of tea in China" issue.  I wasn't discussing the facts which I am well aware of, I was discussing your approach and motivation.  In general people don't attack something/someone except out of fear.
> Remember I was a outside observer until I posted my observation and asked the question.  One would know that gives me a perspective an insider can't see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA!  FEAR?  is THAT what your silly fucking dimestore psychology tells you?
> 
> THAT is rich.  Listen, nooberdoober, you might want to sit back and take in the, uh, VISTA lol before laying down on your couch, Signoob Freud.  You might discover a thing or two about the people who post in this forum longer than your big bad month and a half.  if you want to go ahead and think of my posts as the input of an asshole then so be it.  Again, you probably want to block me now and save yourself such inquiry in another thread.  I would suggest, however, that you find another hobby besides noodle mosaic level psychoanalysis.  Then again, I also suggest that you use a real OS so...
Click to expand...


Yup, I was correct, dickhead extrodinare.  Ego the size of the Hindenburg and all the combustible gas to go with it.  I bet if you crossed your legs and farted you might just clear your mind.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shogut, can you edit any (and I mean any) context menu in Windoze?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey dork, would the average OS user WANT TO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go play with your hobby OS, koder.  We both know why you avoid betting on the market share of ANY linux distro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Lots of reasons, one so they can launch an app directly from anywhere without having to access the primary menu ... so they can create macros to simplify common tasks ... so they can do quick searches in their own documents ... etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Why do you ignore the fact that you are just wrong, market shares don't show who uses what.
Click to expand...





yea!  and the average end user really wants to do that!




poor girl.   See you in six months when you will STILL be crying about big bad MS and their DOMINATING market share.


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noobsticle???
> 
> You are a dick, no two ways about it.  Besides you didn't answer my question as to your motivation.  I don't cry to the mods or block posts.  Honestly the argument is a case of "what does this have to do with the price of tea in China" issue.  I wasn't discussing the facts which I am well aware of, I was discussing your approach and motivation.  In general people don't attack something/someone except out of fear.
> Remember I was a outside observer until I posted my observation and asked the question.  One would know that gives me a perspective an insider can't see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA!  FEAR?  is THAT what your silly fucking dimestore psychology tells you?
> 
> THAT is rich.  Listen, nooberdoober, you might want to sit back and take in the, uh, VISTA lol before laying down on your couch, Signoob Freud.  You might discover a thing or two about the people who post in this forum longer than your big bad month and a half.  if you want to go ahead and think of my posts as the input of an asshole then so be it.  Again, you probably want to block me now and save yourself such inquiry in another thread.  I would suggest, however, that you find another hobby besides noodle mosaic level psychoanalysis.  Then again, I also suggest that you use a real OS so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I was correct, dickhead extrodinare.  Ego the size of the Hindenburg and all the combustible gas to go with it.  I bet if you crossed your legs and farted you might just clear your mind.
Click to expand...


Like I said originally, welcome to USMB Sir Noobsalot.  Enjoy your free mudhole stomped courtesy of Shogun.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noobsticle???
> 
> You are a dick, no two ways about it.  Besides you didn't answer my question as to your motivation.  I don't cry to the mods or block posts.  Honestly the argument is a case of "what does this have to do with the price of tea in China" issue.  I wasn't discussing the facts which I am well aware of, I was discussing your approach and motivation.  In general people don't attack something/someone except out of fear.
> Remember I was a outside observer until I posted my observation and asked the question.  One would know that gives me a perspective an insider can't see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA!  FEAR?  is THAT what your silly fucking dimestore psychology tells you?
> 
> THAT is rich.  Listen, nooberdoober, you might want to sit back and take in the, uh, VISTA lol before laying down on your couch, Signoob Freud.  You might discover a thing or two about the people who post in this forum longer than your big bad month and a half.  if you want to go ahead and think of my posts as the input of an asshole then so be it.  Again, you probably want to block me now and save yourself such inquiry in another thread.  I would suggest, however, that you find another hobby besides noodle mosaic level psychoanalysis.  Then again, I also suggest that you use a real OS so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I was correct, dickhead extrodinare.  Ego the size of the Hindenburg and all the combustible gas to go with it.  I bet if you crossed your legs and farted you might just clear your mind.
Click to expand...


Don't mind Shogut, his ego was bruised too much elsewhere so he had to come pester us techies. He really knows less about computers than most 4 year olds but won't admit it.


----------



## Ringel05

KittenKoder said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA!  FEAR?  is THAT what your silly fucking dimestore psychology tells you?
> 
> THAT is rich.  Listen, nooberdoober, you might want to sit back and take in the, uh, VISTA lol before laying down on your couch, Signoob Freud.  You might discover a thing or two about the people who post in this forum longer than your big bad month and a half.  if you want to go ahead and think of my posts as the input of an asshole then so be it.  Again, you probably want to block me now and save yourself such inquiry in another thread.  I would suggest, however, that you find another hobby besides noodle mosaic level psychoanalysis.  Then again, I also suggest that you use a real OS so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I was correct, dickhead extrodinare.  Ego the size of the Hindenburg and all the combustible gas to go with it.  I bet if you crossed your legs and farted you might just clear your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind Shogut, his ego was bruised too much elsewhere so he had to come pester us techies. He really knows less about computers than most 4 year olds but won't admit it.
Click to expand...


Yup, and I did forget to tell him to keep an open flame nearby when he does clear his mind.  That would save a lot of people from reading his arrogant BS.


----------



## Dis

Still?

You two are worse than an old crochety married couple. 

Anyone change anyone elses mind yet?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA!  FEAR?  is THAT what your silly fucking dimestore psychology tells you?
> 
> THAT is rich.  Listen, nooberdoober, you might want to sit back and take in the, uh, VISTA lol before laying down on your couch, Signoob Freud.  You might discover a thing or two about the people who post in this forum longer than your big bad month and a half.  if you want to go ahead and think of my posts as the input of an asshole then so be it.  Again, you probably want to block me now and save yourself such inquiry in another thread.  I would suggest, however, that you find another hobby besides noodle mosaic level psychoanalysis.  Then again, I also suggest that you use a real OS so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I was correct, dickhead extrodinare.  Ego the size of the Hindenburg and all the combustible gas to go with it.  I bet if you crossed your legs and farted you might just clear your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind Shogut, his ego was bruised too much elsewhere so he had to come pester us techies. He really knows less about computers than most 4 year olds but won't admit it.
Click to expand...




yea... which is why you are too much of a puss to take my bet, eh?  I tellya, nothing says evidence quite like a self righteous geek nerd raging against the failure of their favorite OS!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wclJvJIK8pU&feature=related]YouTube - Why Ubuntu 7.1 SUCKS[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Dis said:


> Still?
> 
> You two are worse than an old crochety married couple.
> 
> Anyone change anyone elses mind yet?



Meh, I'm just laughing at him really, don't feel like having a real debate ... otherwise I wouldn't respond to the Jackinape here.


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I was correct, dickhead extrodinare.  Ego the size of the Hindenburg and all the combustible gas to go with it.  I bet if you crossed your legs and farted you might just clear your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind Shogut, his ego was bruised too much elsewhere so he had to come pester us techies. He really knows less about computers than most 4 year olds but won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, and I did forget to tell him to keep an open flame nearby when he does clear his mind.  That would save a lot of people from reading his arrogant BS.
Click to expand...


or, again, you can block my posts.  Trust me, it won't break my heart is silly little asswipe noobies discover the block user function.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still?
> 
> You two are worse than an old crochety married couple.
> 
> Anyone change anyone elses mind yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I'm just laughing at him really, don't feel like having a real debate ... otherwise I wouldn't respond to the Jackinape here.
Click to expand...


you go ahead and share the joke with the 2 people out of 100 who agrees with you.





or, keep running away from my challenge.  I'll probably be bringing this up in 6 months just to laugh at you some more.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I was correct, dickhead extrodinare.  Ego the size of the Hindenburg and all the combustible gas to go with it.  I bet if you crossed your legs and farted you might just clear your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind Shogut, his ego was bruised too much elsewhere so he had to come pester us techies. He really knows less about computers than most 4 year olds but won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea... which is why you are too much of a puss to take my bet, eh?  I tellya, nothing says evidence quite like a self righteous geek nerd raging against the failure of their favorite OS!
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wclJvJIK8pU&feature=related]YouTube - Why Ubuntu 7.1 SUCKS[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yeah ... Ubuntu users already demonstrated what he did wrong easily ... first clue ... Ubuntu is on verions 9.10 now. 

 You just can't make this shit up.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still?
> 
> You two are worse than an old crochety married couple.
> 
> Anyone change anyone elses mind yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I'm just laughing at him really, don't feel like having a real debate ... otherwise I wouldn't respond to the Jackinape here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you go ahead and share the joke with the 2 people out of 100 who agrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, keep running away from my challenge.  I'll probably be bringing this up in 6 months just to laugh at you some more.
Click to expand...


2? Can you count?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind Shogut, his ego was bruised too much elsewhere so he had to come pester us techies. He really knows less about computers than most 4 year olds but won't admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea... which is why you are too much of a puss to take my bet, eh?  I tellya, nothing says evidence quite like a self righteous geek nerd raging against the failure of their favorite OS!
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wclJvJIK8pU&feature=related]YouTube - Why Ubuntu 7.1 SUCKS[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah ... Ubuntu users already demonstrated what he did wrong easily ... first clue ... Ubuntu is on verions 9.10 now.
> 
> You just can't make this shit up.
Click to expand...



and yet people still TRIED to use 7.1, didn't they?    So much for that big bad, impervious and STABLE OS!


Hell, what end user DOESNT WANT to keep reinstalling the latest FIXED OS version?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I'm just laughing at him really, don't feel like having a real debate ... otherwise I wouldn't respond to the Jackinape here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you go ahead and share the joke with the 2 people out of 100 who agrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, keep running away from my challenge.  I'll probably be bringing this up in 6 months just to laugh at you some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2? Can you count?
Click to expand...


as reflective of market share I guess you should ask yourself the same question.  Hell, I was being generous with 2!  .7 of a person, I guess I should have said.


----------



## Shogun

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPWZ-WrJjEw&feature=related]YouTube - I Switched Back To Windows[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea... which is why you are too much of a puss to take my bet, eh?  I tellya, nothing says evidence quite like a self righteous geek nerd raging against the failure of their favorite OS!
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Why Ubuntu 7.1 SUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... Ubuntu users already demonstrated what he did wrong easily ... first clue ... Ubuntu is on verions 9.10 now.
> 
> You just can't make this shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and yet people still TRIED to use 7.1, didn't they?    So much for that big bad, impervious and STABLE OS!
> 
> 
> Hell, what end user DOESNT WANT to keep reinstalling the latest FIXED OS version?
Click to expand...


Um ... have you tried to run the Live CD of Windoze XP on a laptop that old? As I said, the Ubuntu users already pointed out how the dumbass fucked up, I know because I was one of them. If there is less memory than required for install of any OS it fucks up your hard drive, hell, I managed to fuck up a laptop hard drive with a Windoze 98 install because I wasn't paying attention.

The OS is sound, solid, and secure, even 7.10, but 9.10 has a smaller live version than 7.10, even then you still need enough RAM for it.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... Ubuntu users already demonstrated what he did wrong easily ... first clue ... Ubuntu is on verions 9.10 now.
> 
> You just can't make this shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet people still TRIED to use 7.1, didn't they?    So much for that big bad, impervious and STABLE OS!
> 
> 
> Hell, what end user DOESNT WANT to keep reinstalling the latest FIXED OS version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... have you tried to run the Live CD of Windoze XP on a laptop that old? As I said, the Ubuntu users already pointed out how the dumbass fucked up, I know because I was one of them. If there is less memory than required for install of any OS it fucks up your hard drive, hell, I managed to fuck up a laptop hard drive with a Windoze 98 install because I wasn't paying attention.
> 
> The OS is sound, solid, and secure, even 7.10, but 9.10 has a smaller live version than 7.10, even then you still need enough RAM for it.
Click to expand...





oh NOW it's the OLE HARDWARE, eh?








excuses excuses.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> you go ahead and share the joke with the 2 people out of 100 who agrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, keep running away from my challenge.  I'll probably be bringing this up in 6 months just to laugh at you some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2? Can you count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as reflective of market share I guess you should ask yourself the same question.  Hell, I was being generous with 2!  .7 of a person, I guess I should have said.
Click to expand...


Again ... this is kinda fun watching you avoid this fact ... market share is the number of computers sold with that OS pre-installed, not the number of people or businesses that actually use it ... and again ... watching you avoid this to ... anyone with even a little tech savvy installs their own programs onto their machines once they get it home.


----------



## Polk

Shogun said:


> YouTube - I Switched Back To Windows



You're relying on a video made by a moron? He could have used Wine to run those programs.

And before you go on a rampage, I'd like to point out I'm a Windows guy. I just don't think it's worthwhile to shit on people and that criticisms should be based on something of substance.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2? Can you count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as reflective of market share I guess you should ask yourself the same question.  Hell, I was being generous with 2!  .7 of a person, I guess I should have said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again ... this is kinda fun watching you avoid this fact ... market share is the number of computers sold with that OS pre-installed, not the number of people or businesses that actually use it ... and again ... watching you avoid this to ... anyone with even a little tech savvy installs their own programs onto their machines once they get it home.
Click to expand...


and, since you have no evidence to prove your snipe hunter of a theory about end users going directly home and installing ubuntu...





hey, who needs numeric facts when koder has a linux dustro up her ass and wants to pretend every end user is as much of a fucking dork as she is!


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet people still TRIED to use 7.1, didn't they?    So much for that big bad, impervious and STABLE OS!
> 
> 
> Hell, what end user DOESNT WANT to keep reinstalling the latest FIXED OS version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... have you tried to run the Live CD of Windoze XP on a laptop that old? As I said, the Ubuntu users already pointed out how the dumbass fucked up, I know because I was one of them. If there is less memory than required for install of any OS it fucks up your hard drive, hell, I managed to fuck up a laptop hard drive with a Windoze 98 install because I wasn't paying attention.
> 
> The OS is sound, solid, and secure, even 7.10, but 9.10 has a smaller live version than 7.10, even then you still need enough RAM for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh NOW it's the OLE HARDWARE, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuses excuses.
Click to expand...


Holy shit, are you really this stupid in real life? You can't be, either you're brainwashed, own stock and fear the reaper, or just trolling ... yes, it's a hardware problem. My laptop from 2000 had to be partitioned with a Linux swap before installing AND I had to use a USB flash drive for extra RAM because it only has 32 Meg RAM. It's not rocket science to know you need RAM to run programs, even installs. There is a fancy way to avoid it using a boot floppy though ... but he felt the need to not show you that because like you the person who made the video just wanted to make what he doesn't like look worse than it is. If you want I can find hundreds of vids showing the same thing with Windoze, a few hundred more showing the blue screen of death from simple errors (which Linux barely hiccups over), etc.. But of course you would still ignore them. Answer this: Why did it take Windoze 5 years longer to add the same desktop effects that Ubuntu has?


----------



## Shogun

Polk said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - I Switched Back To Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're relying on a video made by a moron? He could have used Wine to run those programs.
> 
> And before you go on a rampage, I'd like to point out I'm a Windows guy. I just don't think it's worthwhile to shit on people and that criticisms should be based on something of substance.
Click to expand...


I'm peppering in a lil bit of reality just to make this all the richer.  Call him what you will but his knowledge is greater than any average end user.. which.. pretty much tells us why you fucking people  keep failing year after year after year of predicting the fall of MS.

This is substantive: compatibility alone is a great example of a valid criticism.  But hey...  I guess if we are told that God uses ubuntu long enough SOMEONE will believe it.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... have you tried to run the Live CD of Windoze XP on a laptop that old? As I said, the Ubuntu users already pointed out how the dumbass fucked up, I know because I was one of them. If there is less memory than required for install of any OS it fucks up your hard drive, hell, I managed to fuck up a laptop hard drive with a Windoze 98 install because I wasn't paying attention.
> 
> The OS is sound, solid, and secure, even 7.10, but 9.10 has a smaller live version than 7.10, even then you still need enough RAM for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh NOW it's the OLE HARDWARE, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuses excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you really this stupid in real life? You can't be, either you're brainwashed, own stock and fear the reaper, or just trolling ... yes, it's a hardware problem. My laptop from 2000 had to be partitioned with a Linux swap before installing AND I had to use a USB flash drive for extra RAM because it only has 32 Meg RAM. It's not rocket science to know you need RAM to run programs, even installs. There is a fancy way to avoid it using a boot floppy though ... but he felt the need to not show you that because like you the person who made the video just wanted to make what he doesn't like look worse than it is. If you want I can find hundreds of vids showing the same thing with Windoze, a few hundred more showing the blue screen of death from simple errors (which Linux barely hiccups over), etc.. But of course you would still ignore them. Answer this: Why did it take Windoze 5 years longer to add the same desktop effects that Ubuntu has?
Click to expand...


Oh i KNOW!  It's a giant CONSPIRACY now!  The Illuminati runs MICROSOFT!   SOILENT GREEN IS PEOPLE!  YOU'RE NEXT!  





You see, windows, who actually has a user base to consider, can't divest it's OS into a range of distros with lil bells and novelties.  Instead, it's gotta think of that 97% market share and keeping everyone compatible.  If sparkly effects do it for you then so be it.  The fact remains that, in 6 months, you'll still be running in the same spot you are pretending not to be standing today.


----------



## Douger

Long time Debian user.
Debian,Storm, Progeny, Xandros, Ubuntu.

 I have a Mac laptop too.

The only Windows allowed around here are for my house and they are always " open"


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind Shogut, his ego was bruised too much elsewhere so he had to come pester us techies. He really knows less about computers than most 4 year olds but won't admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and I did forget to tell him to keep an open flame nearby when he does clear his mind.  That would save a lot of people from reading his arrogant BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or, again, you can block my posts.  Trust me, it won't break my heart is silly little asswipe noobies discover the block user function.
Click to expand...


  Do you wany me to block your posts??  You keep bringing it up, I guess you don't like having your obvious personality flaws pointed out.  I won't of course, what would be the fun in that.  If I did that I couldn't watch you flex your ego, and that is a riot.  
Have a nice day.


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and I did forget to tell him to keep an open flame nearby when he does clear his mind.  That would save a lot of people from reading his arrogant BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, again, you can block my posts.  Trust me, it won't break my heart is silly little asswipe noobies discover the block user function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you wany me to block your posts??  You keep bringing it up, I guess you don't like having your obvious personality flaws pointed out.  I won't of course, what would be the fun in that.  If I did that I couldn't watch you flex your ego, and that is a riot.
> Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


I'm giving you an option other than letting your pussy bleed all over the carpet.  You can take it or leave it.  And, noobscrote, I REVEL in being an asshole around here.  You'd know that had you decided to look around before leaping into the fucking darkness.  Feel free to do whatever your labia minora aches to do.


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> or, again, you can block my posts.  Trust me, it won't break my heart is silly little asswipe noobies discover the block user function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wany me to block your posts??  You keep bringing it up, I guess you don't like having your obvious personality flaws pointed out.  I won't of course, what would be the fun in that.  If I did that I couldn't watch you flex your ego, and that is a riot.
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm giving you an option other than letting your pussy bleed all over the carpet.  You can take it or leave it.  And, noobscrote, I REVEL in being an asshole around here.  You'd know that had you decided to look around before leaping into the fucking darkness.  Feel free to do whatever your labia minora aches to do.
Click to expand...


Whatever.  I like you Sogun, you're an egotistical, arrogant dick but you're fun.
BTW I already knew how you posted, I've been around at least that long, it was fun getting a rise out of you though.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> or, again, you can block my posts.  Trust me, it won't break my heart is silly little asswipe noobies discover the block user function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wany me to block your posts??  You keep bringing it up, I guess you don't like having your obvious personality flaws pointed out.  I won't of course, what would be the fun in that.  If I did that I couldn't watch you flex your ego, and that is a riot.
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm giving you an option other than letting your pussy bleed all over the carpet.  You can take it or leave it.  And, noobscrote, I* REVEL in being an asshole around here*.  You'd know that had you decided to look around before leaping into the fucking darkness.  Feel free to do whatever your labia minora aches to do.
Click to expand...


That's a typical troll trait.


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wany me to block your posts??  You keep bringing it up, I guess you don't like having your obvious personality flaws pointed out.  I won't of course, what would be the fun in that.  If I did that I couldn't watch you flex your ego, and that is a riot.
> Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving you an option other than letting your pussy bleed all over the carpet.  You can take it or leave it.  And, noobscrote, I REVEL in being an asshole around here.  You'd know that had you decided to look around before leaping into the fucking darkness.  Feel free to do whatever your labia minora aches to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.  I like you Sogun, you're an egotistical, arrogant dick but you're fun.
> BTW I already knew how you posted, I've been around at least that long, it was fun getting a rise out of you though.
Click to expand...


hehehehe...  I agree with that post in its entirety.   Have a great day!


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wany me to block your posts??  You keep bringing it up, I guess you don't like having your obvious personality flaws pointed out.  I won't of course, what would be the fun in that.  If I did that I couldn't watch you flex your ego, and that is a riot.
> Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving you an option other than letting your pussy bleed all over the carpet.  You can take it or leave it.  And, noobscrote, I* REVEL in being an asshole around here*.  You'd know that had you decided to look around before leaping into the fucking darkness.  Feel free to do whatever your labia minora aches to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a typical troll trait.
Click to expand...


be that as it may, I was here doing my thing before your silly EXPERT ass decided to lite on this forum.  I've gone rounds with better mods than you doing a lot worse than it takes to make you cry in this thread.  Maybe you should go crai to someone a little higher up than your pay grade.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving you an option other than letting your pussy bleed all over the carpet.  You can take it or leave it.  And, noobscrote, I* REVEL in being an asshole around here*.  You'd know that had you decided to look around before leaping into the fucking darkness.  Feel free to do whatever your labia minora aches to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a typical troll trait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be that as it may, I was here doing my thing before your silly EXPERT ass decided to lite on this forum.  I've gone rounds with better mods than you doing a lot worse than it takes to make you cry in this thread.  Maybe you should go crai to someone a little higher up than your pay grade.
Click to expand...


 I haven't cried, I posted only facts and opinions, it's not me with spittle on their keyboard.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a typical troll trait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be that as it may, I was here doing my thing before your silly EXPERT ass decided to lite on this forum.  I've gone rounds with better mods than you doing a lot worse than it takes to make you cry in this thread.  Maybe you should go crai to someone a little higher up than your pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't cried, I posted only facts and opinions, it's not me with spittle on their keyboard.
Click to expand...


no, your keyboard is soaked with the tears of your failure as an.. uh... EXPERT.  I can't wait to bring this shit up again in 6 months only to see how your favorite OS continues to fail on par with your participation here.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> be that as it may, I was here doing my thing before your silly EXPERT ass decided to lite on this forum.  I've gone rounds with better mods than you doing a lot worse than it takes to make you cry in this thread.  Maybe you should go crai to someone a little higher up than your pay grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't cried, I posted only facts and opinions, it's not me with spittle on their keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, your keyboard is soaked with the tears of your failure as an.. uh... EXPERT.  I can't wait to bring this shit up again in 6 months only to see how your favorite OS continues to fail on par with your participation here.
Click to expand...


 You really think that just because Windoze 7 may be more popular on the pre install market that people will stop writing Linux code ... you are less sane than I give you credit for.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't cried, I posted only facts and opinions, it's not me with spittle on their keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, your keyboard is soaked with the tears of your failure as an.. uh... EXPERT.  I can't wait to bring this shit up again in 6 months only to see how your favorite OS continues to fail on par with your participation here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think that just because Windoze 7 may be more popular on the pre install market that people will stop writing Linux code ... you are less sane than I give you credit for.
Click to expand...


I KNOW that win7 will be the powerhouse of end user OS systems during the next year.  I never said anything about anyone no longer writing kode, dork.  Hell, some people still use records to play music too..  whoopty fucking do.  guess what format almost ALL music will come out on this year.  Thats right.  CDs.  Not laserdisks.  Not mini disks.  Not betamax tapes.  

Again, we'll be.. er, I"LL be having a laugh in 6 months, koder.  Now, enjoy your EXPERT FLAKES.


----------



## KittenKoder

No, Windoze has to come pre-installed in order to make a profit, Linux gets installed by choice ... which is better, then one which has to be forced onto it's users or the one users choose?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> No, Windoze has to come pre-installed in order to make a profit, Linux gets installed by choice ... which is better, then one which has to be forced onto it's users or the one users choose?



if people WANTED ubunto preinstalled they can find the options.  but, they don't.  THAT is a fact.


sniff sniff blubber blubber, koder.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Windoze has to come pre-installed in order to make a profit, Linux gets installed by choice ... which is better, then one which has to be forced onto it's users or the one users choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if people WANTED ubunto preinstalled they can find the options.  but, they don't.  THAT is a fact.
> 
> 
> sniff sniff blubber blubber, koder.
Click to expand...


Um ... no, sales companies have contracts with Microsucks, so they have to honor those contracts by having it installed on all their Intell PCs. People are demanding Ubuntu more and many companies are beginning to fill that demand once the contracts with MS die, however, since Ubuntu is 100% free it doesn't register on the "market share", moron. Again, Microsucks has to have their OS pre-installed to force people to use it, none of the Linuxes do, people choose Linux installs over MS, not the other way around. When Linux is the only OS pre-installed on Intell PCs then you can make that claim, until then you are wrong, period.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Windoze has to come pre-installed in order to make a profit, Linux gets installed by choice ... which is better, then one which has to be forced onto it's users or the one users choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if people WANTED ubunto preinstalled they can find the options.  but, they don't.  THAT is a fact.
> 
> 
> sniff sniff blubber blubber, koder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... no, sales companies have contracts with Microsucks, so they have to honor those contracts by having it installed on all their Intell PCs. People are demanding Ubuntu more and many companies are beginning to fill that demand once the contracts with MS die, however, since Ubuntu is 100% free it doesn't register on the "market share", moron. Again, Microsucks has to have their OS pre-installed to force people to use it, none of the Linuxes do, people choose Linux installs over MS, not the other way around. When Linux is the only OS pre-installed on Intell PCs then you can make that claim, until then you are wrong, period.
Click to expand...


YEA!  thats why I CANT find Ubuntu at DELL DOT COM!


Dell Home & Home Office | Ubuntu






FAAAAIIIILL!


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> if people WANTED ubunto preinstalled they can find the options.  but, they don't.  THAT is a fact.
> 
> 
> sniff sniff blubber blubber, koder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... no, sales companies have contracts with Microsucks, so they have to honor those contracts by having it installed on all their Intell PCs. People are demanding Ubuntu more and many companies are beginning to fill that demand once the contracts with MS die, however, since Ubuntu is 100% free it doesn't register on the "market share", moron. Again, Microsucks has to have their OS pre-installed to force people to use it, none of the Linuxes do, people choose Linux installs over MS, not the other way around. When Linux is the only OS pre-installed on Intell PCs then you can make that claim, until then you are wrong, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YEA!  thats why I CANT find Ubuntu at DELL DOT COM!
> 
> 
> Dell Home & Home Office | Ubuntu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAAAAIIIILL!
Click to expand...


Most people need a computer to get online, so they go to their local stores to buy a computer out of what they have in stock so they can get online. You don't really think before you hit the submit button, do you?


----------



## KittenKoder

If you are on Windoze do *not* click on this, Ubuntu users go ahead ...

You are an Idiot! (dot org)


----------



## KittenKoder

Here is why:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a36K1NGkaRU]YouTube - You are an idiot on ubuntu[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Cool:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDOL7_7DB7k]YouTube - Linux AD[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Wow ... learn something new everyday, Facebook uses Linux to, hmm  ... they just went up from shitty to worthless in my book.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0bjun7h5zA]YouTube - I'm Linux Commercial[/ame]

Here's another commercial.


----------



## KittenKoder

This is funny:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JqtMgiUaf4]YouTube - IBM Linux Server Funny Commercials[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f6wgaEGgLc]YouTube - Open Source and Proprietary Software Spoof Ad 1[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Simple, but to the point: Get your freedom!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caYVa_5C2AQ]YouTube - The Linux Foundation Video Site:: Linux AD - What does it me[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Taking a break from sewing my costume for Halloween, adding this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liJcHapKiyQ]YouTube - The Screen Savers - Morgan's "Switch To Linux" Ad[/ame]

Now I'm going to play Transport Tycoon ...


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... no, sales companies have contracts with Microsucks, so they have to honor those contracts by having it installed on all their Intell PCs. People are demanding Ubuntu more and many companies are beginning to fill that demand once the contracts with MS die, however, since Ubuntu is 100% free it doesn't register on the "market share", moron. Again, Microsucks has to have their OS pre-installed to force people to use it, none of the Linuxes do, people choose Linux installs over MS, not the other way around. When Linux is the only OS pre-installed on Intell PCs then you can make that claim, until then you are wrong, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEA!  thats why I CANT find Ubuntu at DELL DOT COM!
> 
> 
> Dell Home & Home Office | Ubuntu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAAAAIIIILL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people need a computer to get online, so they go to their local stores to buy a computer out of what they have in stock so they can get online. You don't really think before you hit the submit button, do you?
Click to expand...





Your piddle offering of youtube videos pretty much illustrates which one of us doesn't seem to think before posting, flake.  Go tell Bill Gates all about it during your next batshit crazy tech fantasy.


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wbbvapsQ3w]YouTube - Linux Mint Ad Part 1[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLT8IU7TXX8]YouTube - What Windows Fans Don't Tell You About Linux[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hGWCOPEGAA]YouTube - I'm a Linux[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_VC8NyZIw8]YouTube - The Linux Foundation Video Site:: Linux and the Blues[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Gamers on Linux, here's one company that's making classic games for us from the Windoze games:
Loki | Home | The Games that Linux People Play
Same games, just for our OS.


----------



## Shogun

STILL trying to convince yourself, eh?


----------



## Diuretic

The flying penguins ad was pure poetry.


----------



## Steve Jobs

Fedora is my favorite distro, I've also used Debian, Ubuntu, Gentoo, Mandriva, OpenSUSE and Red Hat. The new Fedora 11 is full of win.


----------



## KittenKoder

Diuretic said:


> The flying penguins ad was pure poetry.



At first I thought it was going to be boring ... then when the first on started flapping I started paying closer attention. The symbolism was pure poetry.


----------



## Steerpike

Lots of Ubuntu fans I see.

I like Ubuntu, but if you don't mind a suggestion, try Linux Mint if you haven't already.  I love Linux Mint 7.  Linux Mint 8 is coming out at the end of November, I think. Great distribution.  It replaced Ubuntu as my distro on two computers, and knocked OpenSUSE off of a third


----------



## Ringel05

Steerpike said:


> Lots of Ubuntu fans I see.
> 
> I like Ubuntu, but if you don't mind a suggestion, try Linux Mint if you haven't already.  I love Linux Mint 7.  Linux Mint 8 is coming out at the end of November, I think. Great distribution.  It replaced Ubuntu as my distro on two computers, and knocked OpenSUSE off of a third



BGG (Basic Great Guy) uses Mint 7.  I checked it out but I still prefer Ubuntu, it's probably subconscious.  I seriously dislike mint flavor so there is the associative issue with the name.


----------

